# I ordered SX OS from Axiogame and two days later it's still processing. Is this normal?



## nickds25 (Jun 16, 2018)

Two days ago I ordered a license key for SX OS from Axiogame.com and two days later my order is still being processed. I haven't been debited any money from my card and I know that my payment method supports international transactions so it's not a matter of my card being declined.

Does anyone have any experience shopping with them in the past? The only thing I can think of is that the order will remain processing until the 17th-20th when they actually start to ship, but that's just a suspicion I had.

Anyone who can clear this up, I'd be very grateful.


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Jun 16, 2018)

nickds25 said:


> Two days ago I ordered a license key for SX OS from Axiogame.com and two days later my order is still being processed. I haven't been debited any money from my card and I know that my payment method supports international transactions so it's not a matter of my card being declined.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience shopping with them in the past? The only thing I can think of is that the order will remain processing until the 17th-20th when they actually start to ship, but that's just a suspicion I had.
> 
> Anyone who can clear this up, I'd be very grateful.


does it say the item it being processed or the payment or just not specified. and if their busy then it could take a while. its not gonna be alike amazon and process super fast.


----------



## nickds25 (Jun 16, 2018)

Thanks for the fast reply! The order page claims it's being processed and I did receive a receipt. I actually thought that the process would be faster because I assumed it would just be handled automatically by their computer system. Shows what I know, I don't shop online much.


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Jun 16, 2018)

nickds25 said:


> Thanks for the fast reply! The order page claims it's being processed and I did receive a receipt. I actually thought that the process would be faster because I assumed it would just be handled automatically by their computer system. Shows what I know, I don't shop online much.


ah thats alright. if you received a receipt then im guessing the payment was processed, now its saying the item is being processed.


----------



## nickds25 (Jun 16, 2018)

The problem is, I haven't been charged any money yet, two days later.


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Jun 16, 2018)

nickds25 said:


> The problem is, I haven't been charged any money yet, two days later.


oh ok that is a bit strange. try shooting an email. can't hurt. i hope it all goes well.


----------



## nickds25 (Jun 16, 2018)

Will do, thanks.


----------



## gaga941021 (Jun 16, 2018)

It took my bank account 4 days to 'lose' the money, so you should be fine. They are kind of slow. 
They also said that we should expect the first OS deliveries on the 20th.


----------



## psychoacer (Jun 16, 2018)

Most places wont charge until it has shipped or close to it. So yeah if you have a receipt then you're fine.


----------



## mikejackychan (Jun 16, 2018)

order my on the 9th and order confirmation got on the 10th. Yesterday got night (GMT+8) got a email saying "Your Order is Complete". Not sure does it mean my order have been send for delivery but i hope that the case. Finger crossed


----------



## gaga941021 (Jun 16, 2018)

mikejackychan said:


> order my on the 9th and order confirmation got on the 10th. Yesterday got night (GMT+8) got a email saying "Your Order is Complete". Not sure does it mean my order have been send for delivery but i hope that the case. Finger crossed


That means that you will get the product once it arrives. Nothing more.


----------



## mikejackychan (Jun 16, 2018)

It will be nice if this week. My country is in the Asia region. I more worry my country postal offices as currently is holiday season for many


----------



## Sidjenkins (Jun 16, 2018)

mikejackychan said:


> It will be nice if this week. My country is in the Asia region. I more worry my country postal offices as currently is holiday season for many


Are you by any chance in Malaysia lol ?


----------



## mikejackychan (Jun 16, 2018)

Sidjenkins said:


> Are you by any chance in Malaysia lol ?



yup


----------



## methamz (Jun 16, 2018)

I bought from them on 5th June and paid on 6th but it still says "processing". I emailed them about that, will share their answer.


----------



## Shadow_man7 (Jun 16, 2018)

nickds25 said:


> Two days ago I ordered a license key for SX OS from Axiogame.com and two days later my order is still being processed. I haven't been debited any money from my card and I know that my payment method supports international transactions so it's not a matter of my card being declined.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience shopping with them in the past? The only thing I can think of is that the order will remain processing until the 17th-20th when they actually start to ship, but that's just a suspicion I had.
> 
> Anyone who can clear this up, I'd be very grateful.


I ordered SX OS on Tuesday, and I was charged few hours later (I got an mail from their payment processing partner I think?). My bank actually blocked my card after that payment. I called my bank to let them know that my card wasn't stolen, transaction went well from my bank side, but on their site my order still is hanging as "processing" I sent them mail about that an hour ago.


----------



## mikejackychan (Jun 16, 2018)

I forgot to make an account when i purchase my SX Pro, so no way to really track it. Only update was yesterday from them at 11pm (GMT+8) stating "Your Order is Complete". Did any of you get that email?


----------



## Sidjenkins (Jun 16, 2018)

mikejackychan said:


> yup


Nice , I'm malaysian too. Placed my order through 3dsflashcard on 31st may. I hope can get it by next week.

Let's be the first one to get it here and troll those malaysian nintendo fb group wankers.


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 16, 2018)

Yeah me too Processing state while I got charged
I think it’s normal 
Everyone have this state, I guess it will change to shipped when they will send it


----------



## Kafluke (Jun 16, 2018)

I ordered mine early from axiogames and if I remember it took a couple of days to fully process. It's probably gonna take a bit longer for you since you waited till the last minute to order


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 16, 2018)

Kafluke said:


> I ordered mine early from axiogames and if I remember it took a couple of days to fully process. It's probably gonna take a bit longer for you since you waited till the last minute to order


There isn’t such thing
It will remain Processing until shipping


----------



## thaikhoa (Jun 16, 2018)

Do you guys have any infomation about shipment from Axio? I've emailed them but haven't got any response yet.


----------



## gaga941021 (Jun 16, 2018)

thaikhoa said:


> Do you guys have any infomation about shipment from Axio? I've emailed them but haven't got any response yet.


Read back. 

Also, they said it comes around the 20th.


----------



## thaikhoa (Jun 16, 2018)

gaga941021 said:


> Read back.
> 
> Also, they said it comes around the 20th.



TA!. It seems like I've ordered from a dead website without any news


----------



## gaga941021 (Jun 16, 2018)

thaikhoa said:


> TA!. It seems like I've ordered from a dead website without any news


Every vendor releases around the 20th. It's everywhere.


----------



## mikejackychan (Jun 17, 2018)

This morning I got a response, I email them on the 14th, they provided me with a tracking no. that seem to originated from Hong Kong. The first time i email them they response in 24 hour but the second time took 3 days. Maybe busy with the shipments.


----------



## methamz (Jun 17, 2018)

I bought only OS on 5th of July and wrote them yesterday. Here is my message and their response.


-Hello, my order status still says "its processing". Is that normal? I
already paid the charge days ago. Thanks

-Yes,it will be sent via email around 20th June.


----------



## mikejackychan (Jun 17, 2018)

From what ppl saying in the forum 19-20th seem to be the agreed date the OS will be release. I want to see some reviews


----------



## nickds25 (Jun 19, 2018)

My order is still processing. Has anyone else gotten their code from axiogame yet? The reason I ask is because the OS is out now.


----------



## gamer4lif3 (Jun 19, 2018)

Hoping they start soon it's china based so still early there.


----------



## nickds25 (Jun 19, 2018)

gamer4lif3 said:


> Hoping they start soon it's china based so still early there.


Actually, I hadn't thought of that.

Good thinking.


----------



## raphabarreiros (Jun 19, 2018)

Its almost noon right now in Shenzhen (China) and nothing about Axiogame. 
Just Google: time in shenzhen china


----------



## Phenix54s (Jun 19, 2018)

ordered from axiogame too ...  and nothing for now either :/
( OS only obviously )


----------



## Ting (Jun 19, 2018)

Hello, i am newbie to this forum.
I have ordered SXPRO from axiogame.
They gave me a tracking number.
but the tracking number is unknown.
I am from malaysia.


----------



## eldgrim001 (Jun 19, 2018)

Ting said:


> Hello, i am newbie to this forum.
> I have ordered SXPRO from axiogame.
> They gave me a tracking number.
> but the tracking number is unknown.
> I am from malaysia.


it's probably not been sent yet


----------



## KsAmJ (Jun 19, 2018)

i am planning to order from them SX OS 
is it 100% will be sent by email??? as it is a code "no need for a physical shipment"
i am trying to contact them but no response


----------



## Funnymouth659 (Jun 19, 2018)

ksamj202 said:


> i am planning to order from them SX OS
> is it 100% will be sent by email??? as it is a code "no need for a physical shipment"
> i am trying to contact them but no response



Just got the code from axio via email.


----------



## gaga941021 (Jun 19, 2018)

Funnymouth659 said:


> Just got the code from axio via email.


That's great! 
When did you order it?


----------



## KsAmJ (Jun 19, 2018)

got the license from 3DS-FLASHCARD 
ordered took 1 hours 30 min until i got the code
although i got over charged was 28.40 charged 30.71$ 

activated and ready to rock


----------



## Working_Goose (Jun 19, 2018)

Still waiting for my axion mail  Ordered today about 4 Hours


----------



## kanuebel (Jun 19, 2018)

I have ordered today and 5 minutes ago i have received my Key from AXION


----------



## XTRIPLEX (Jun 19, 2018)

kanuebel said:


> I have ordered today and 5 minutes ago i have received my Key from AXION



really? 
I ordered mine 20 days ago and still nothing.


----------



## gaga941021 (Jun 19, 2018)

XTRIPLEX said:


> really?
> I ordered mine 20 days ago and still nothing.


Nothing here either.


----------



## gamer4lif3 (Jun 19, 2018)

ordered last week and got nothing yet.


----------



## KsAmJ (Jun 19, 2018)

Tip: dont wait for email you can go to your order history or site messages i believe they might put the code there as i have not received it via email


----------



## Working_Goose (Jun 19, 2018)

ksamj202 said:


> Tip: dont wait for email you can go to your order history or site messages i believe they might put the code there as i have not received it via email



i have no account, i dont make one D:


----------



## KsAmJ (Jun 19, 2018)

Redbunnymoon said:


> i have no account, i dont make one D:


check your junk/spam mail from time to time then


----------



## Working_Goose (Jun 19, 2018)

ksamj202 said:


> check your junk/spam mail from time to time then



I know how hotmail works, thanks.


----------



## Working_Goose (Jun 19, 2018)

kanuebel said:


> Mach ich später beim zocken ;-)
> 
> FYI they have a contact form use it !


 i use the "Contact us" thing.
I hope it worked, i want my damn Code and i want play Kirby Star Allies and something with boobs


----------



## Shadow_man7 (Jun 19, 2018)

I ordered from Axio more than a week ago and still don't have it it's says "processing" :/ I emailed them on Sunday. They didn't replied. I  sent them new mail few minutes ago. It's weird that they are delivering codes to people that are buying now, but people who pre-ordered are being ignored :I


----------



## kanuebel (Jun 19, 2018)

I hope the key are working, i will see it in the next 2 hours when i come home  but maybe they have a houge list of pre order customers. I know it from my buisness if i had houge pre orders and my product is available i process first the new orders and pre order customers who have write that they really want the product soon. And then i process the pre orders from patiently customers im really sure every who have pre ordered get his key very soon.


----------



## methamz (Jun 19, 2018)

They stopped to send codes for today? Its kinda late in China.


----------



## Eastonator12 (Jun 19, 2018)

nickds25 said:


> Two days ago I ordered a license key for SX OS from Axiogame.com and two days later my order is still being processed. I haven't been debited any money from my card and I know that my payment method supports international transactions so it's not a matter of my card being declined.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience shopping with them in the past? The only thing I can think of is that the order will remain processing until the 17th-20th when they actually start to ship, but that's just a suspicion I had.
> 
> Anyone who can clear this up, I'd be very grateful.


me niether. ordered yesterday, still nothing...s1gh


----------



## timeking14 (Jun 19, 2018)

i ordered sunday still nothing


----------



## Working_Goose (Jun 19, 2018)

Come on axiogames!


----------



## Phenix54s (Jun 19, 2018)

Redbunnymoon said:


> Come on axiogames!



come on axiogame ,  JUST DO IT  ! , that's what you think ? because mee too :x


----------



## timeking14 (Jun 19, 2018)

Redbunnymoon said:


> Come on axiogames!



i agree


----------



## bluke (Jun 19, 2018)

axio axio TT still nothing TT


----------



## nickds25 (Jun 19, 2018)

I gave up on Axiogame and decided to buy from 3ds-flashcard. Four hours later, they're still awaiting credit card payment. Ugh.


----------



## r0bot85 (Jun 19, 2018)

Axio canceled my order, bank paused payment for fraud alert, approved it but they still canceled, guess im ordering elsewhere.


----------



## Prado175 (Jun 19, 2018)

bought 3 days ago
Still processing
Sent email and haven't received a word yet


----------



## gamer4lif3 (Jun 19, 2018)

Think 3dsflash is also in china and its 12am there looks like waiting another day.


----------



## nickds25 (Jun 19, 2018)

3ds-flashcard was able to successfully process my payment. Now to play the waiting game.


----------



## thaikhoa (Jun 19, 2018)

nickds25 said:


> 3ds-flashcard was able to successfully process my payment. Now to play the waiting game.



At least they have info on their store.


----------



## Kyle46791 (Jun 19, 2018)

I ordered on June 9th and have received nothing from axiogame. My order is still processing. Emailed them twice and got nothing. They are really shitty


----------



## eldgrim001 (Jun 19, 2018)

Fuck axiogame. Can anyone pm me what account number they use to make the debit, so i could block them. My order is still processing


----------



## thaikhoa (Jun 19, 2018)

eldgrim001 said:


> Fuck axiogame. Can anyone pm me what account number they use to make the debit, so i could block them. My order is still processing



Wrong number. Sorry. Let me check my bank account again.


----------



## coke666 (Jun 19, 2018)

Still processing here too


----------



## JRDman (Jun 19, 2018)

Ordered the pro from Axio on June 1. IT remained processing until the 15th when they emailed me saying the order was completed, and my Axio profile now showed a tracking number for HK post. Searching it shows no details yet as the carrier may not have it in their system yet. That’s pretty normal for me when I order stuff online.


----------



## d4nk42o_ (Jun 19, 2018)

Also ordered from axiogame on the 16th and the order is still processing. If I don't receive anything by the 20th I'm canceling my order and taking my business elsewhere.


----------



## scottgl (Jun 19, 2018)

How do I cancel my order with axiogame.com?


----------



## Working_Goose (Jun 19, 2018)

axiogame.com suxks!
I hope we get all tomorrow our keys because of sx pro and so


----------



## Hondyn (Jun 19, 2018)

Same thing happened to me, i mailed them and guess what? My bank refused the payment. Thats why i dont think their trustful


----------



## JRDman (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## scottgl (Jun 19, 2018)

Has anyone actually received a key from axiogame.com for SX OS?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 19, 2018)

scottgl said:


> Has anyone actually received a key from axiogame.com for SX OS?


Nope. They won't respond to my email. I can't make an account for some dumbass reason or another.


----------



## thaikhoa (Jun 19, 2018)

scottgl said:


> Has anyone actually received a key from axiogame.com for SX OS?



Nope.


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 19, 2018)

Axiogames start to send codes since they removed preorder from sx os title


----------



## thaikhoa (Jun 19, 2018)

NeoSlyde said:


> Axiogames start to send codes since they removed preorder from sx os title



Half a day ago.


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 19, 2018)

thaikhoa said:


> Half a day ago.


Nah just today 
I think


----------



## thaikhoa (Jun 19, 2018)

NeoSlyde said:


> Nah just today
> I think



I'm checking their website every hour lol.

Just assume that they will send the code out by composing email one by one manually for more than 6000 orders. I will receive the code by the end of this month lol


----------



## tomhanks69 (Jun 19, 2018)

nickds25 said:


> Two days ago I ordered a license key for SX OS from Axiogame.com and two days later my order is still being processed. I haven't been debited any money from my card and I know that my payment method supports international transactions so it's not a matter of my card being declined.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience shopping with them in the past? The only thing I can think of is that the order will remain processing until the 17th-20th when they actually start to ship, but that's just a suspicion I had.
> 
> Anyone who can clear this up, I'd be very grateful.



It's VERY normal for axiogame, that place is slow as f***. It will likely stay saying processing until they actually deliver your os. i ordered last month and it still says processing. But I contacted them and they confirmed payment was made. Just wait until tomorrow when they send it to us... or possibly tonight since it will be the morning of the 20th in china.


----------



## eldgrim001 (Jun 19, 2018)

Is there no way to cancel


----------



## gaga941021 (Jun 19, 2018)

thaikhoa said:


> I'm checking their website every hour lol.


What does it matter if it says pre-order or not. We didn't get our keys and that's the point.


----------



## magico29 (Jun 19, 2018)

nickds25 said:


> Two days ago I ordered a license key for SX OS from Axiogame.com and two days later my order is still being processed. I haven't been debited any money from my card and I know that my payment method supports international transactions so it's not a matter of my card being declined.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience shopping with them in the past? The only thing I can think of is that the order will remain processing until the 17th-20th when they actually start to ship, but that's just a suspicion I had.
> 
> Anyone who can clear this up, I'd be very grateful.


what's your point? I don't even receive tracking number.so be patient and relax baby.


----------



## nickds25 (Jun 19, 2018)

Sorry, it's just that I'm not used to buying things like this off of these sorts of websites.


----------



## timeking14 (Jun 19, 2018)

i found my receipt from when i ordered on the 17th its just the waiting game now


----------



## Ryuiku (Jun 19, 2018)

I ordered back on 6-13 and it stayed at processing and they hadn’t taken my money yet. I emails them and they then informed me it was an issue processing payment. They denied having a PayPal option, so I used a virtual card yesterday but I still haven’t seen any charge. Considering alternative sites, which is the fastest?


----------



## nickds25 (Jun 19, 2018)

Ryuiku said:


> I ordered back on 6-13 and it stayed at processing and they hadn’t taken my money yet. I emails them and they then informed me it was an issue processing payment. They denied having a PayPal option, so I used a virtual card yesterday but I still haven’t seen any charge. Considering alternative sites, which is the fastest?


I'm not sure what the fastest is, but 3ds-flashcard processed my payment in less than 4 hours.


----------



## Ryuiku (Jun 19, 2018)

nickds25 said:


> I'm not sure what the fastest is, but 3ds-flashcard processed my payment in less than 4 hours.


Granted you havent gotten a code yet either, have you? If you’re going to say no try checking your spam.

As I typed the above up I got an email from them apparently the second payment with the virtual card was declined due to “high risk”. Ima see what other payment options they have


----------



## nickds25 (Jun 19, 2018)

All I got was an order confirmation from Wintopay. No code in my spam either. I'll give them a chance, though.


----------



## eldgrim001 (Jun 19, 2018)

Ryuiku said:


> Granted you havent gotten a code yet either, have you? If you’re going to say no try checking your spam.
> 
> As I typed the above up I got an email from them apparently the second payment with the virtual card was declined due to “high risk”. Ima see what other payment options they have


Use online-trends.net inatead, they have secure credit card payment


----------



## Working_Goose (Jun 19, 2018)

Okay, watch out guys.

Send them a Email mailto:[email protected] and say you want to cancel your order and they should reply quickly.

It worked with a another dude in discord and with me, you should it try too


----------



## Ryuiku (Jun 19, 2018)

eldgrim001 said:


> Use online-trends.net inatead, they have secure credit card payment


How fast was service for you? Do you have key yet either?


----------



## thinhvnn (Jun 19, 2018)

Lol i recived my key from 3ds site after cancel the cancer axiogame site. Axiogame, go fuck yourself


----------



## Bumblecito (Jun 19, 2018)

nickds25 said:


> All I got was an order confirmation from Wintopay. No code in my spam either. I'll give them a chance, though.


It only took 35 minutes to confirm the payment, I've got that mail too.
So I think it's just matter of a few hours (about 8-10 hours) to get the activation code.


----------



## Ryuiku (Jun 19, 2018)

thinhvnn said:


> Lol i recived my key from 3ds site after cancel the cancer axiogame site. Axiogame, go fuck yourself


You ordered today and got it today? Did you need to talk to your bank or anything?


----------



## SwitchGuy (Jun 19, 2018)

Redbunnymoon said:


> Okay, watch out guys.
> 
> Send them a Email mailto:[email protected] and say you want to cancel your order and they should reply quickly.
> 
> It worked with a another dude in discord and with me, you should it try too



Is that their alternate domain? Did they get you a code too?


----------



## Working_Goose (Jun 19, 2018)

SwitchGuy said:


> Is that their alternate domain? Did they get you a code too?



got my code and i activaty that code and play mario kart 8 right now


----------



## billsfriend (Jun 19, 2018)

This is a bit off-topic but I ordered SX Pro on 6/6 and I just received payment confirmation with tracking code today.


----------



## eldgrim001 (Jun 19, 2018)

Redbunnymoon said:


> Okay, watch out guys.
> 
> Send them a Email mailto:[email protected] and say you want to cancel your order and they should reply quickly.
> 
> It worked with a another dude in discord and with me, you should it try too


Thanks dude, i emailed them. Now waiting for online trends to send me a code. Retarded that thís is the way they are selling keys for sx os though. It should be instant pay, instant receive.


----------



## Troy896 (Jun 19, 2018)

I emailed them, they sent me a code, but unfortunately it doesn't work


----------



## Absintu (Jun 19, 2018)

ordered today from axio, and still processinh and no email with code. But i got a receipt that they received the money


----------



## pelisoli (Jun 19, 2018)

Guys I have exactly the same problem. Made my order yesterday, the order says “Processing” today my money was charged from the bank and I got the receipt. Sent 2 emails to
[email protected] no response yet has been 24h... order still says ‘“Processing”


----------



## tomhanks69 (Jun 19, 2018)

Funnymouth659 said:


> Just got the code from axio via email.


Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 19, 2018)

tomhanks69 said:


> Pics or it didnt happen


He is lying


----------



## tomhanks69 (Jun 19, 2018)

kanuebel said:


> I have ordered today and 5 minutes ago i have received my Key from AXION


dude quit lying hahaha

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



NeoSlyde said:


> He is lying


absolutely. not a chance in hell he received it from axio. I ordered from them last month the moment that shit went live, and have gotten nothing yet


----------



## kanuebel (Jun 19, 2018)

sure i am a liar :-)


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 19, 2018)

kanuebel said:


> sure i am a lyer :-)


Totally fake
They would just cancel the order by the way you talked with them


----------



## tomhanks69 (Jun 19, 2018)

kanuebel said:


> sure i am a liar :-)


I can make one of those too lol


----------



## kanuebel (Jun 19, 2018)

Totally a fake


----------



## SwitchGuy (Jun 19, 2018)

I sent them an email directly and I also filled out their contact form. I have not heard from anyone and my card has still not been charged. I ordered yesterday.


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 19, 2018)

kanuebel said:


> Totally a fake


Okay what the fuck
Why they send it to late buyers instead of first buyers... fucking *******


----------



## Kyle46791 (Jun 19, 2018)

That email worked and they cancelled my order.


----------



## Shadow_man7 (Jun 19, 2018)

I received a code too, about an hour after I sent mail to them. (In response) It was 4 hours ago. I haven't noticed, because I'm playing DK : Tropical Freeze by donnor method. So I have something to play. I don't know if it works. I hope so...


----------



## Funnymouth659 (Jun 19, 2018)

NeoSlyde said:


> He is lying



I actually wrote a mail using the contact us link on their site (https://axiogame.com/shop/?page_id=284), after less than 10 minutes they sent me a code.
My order was placed on June 3rd.


----------



## thaikhoa (Jun 19, 2018)

Funnymouth659 said:


> I actually wrote a mail using the contact us link on their site (https://axiogame.com/shop/?page_id=284), after less than 10 minutes they sent me a code.
> My order was placed on June 3rd.



I have tried that but it did work lol


----------



## Funnymouth659 (Jun 19, 2018)

Funnymouth659 said:


> I actually wrote a mail using the contact us link on their site (https://axiogame.com/shop/?page_id=284), after less than 10 minutes they sent me a code.
> My order was placed on June 3rd.



BTW, is there


----------



## Working_Goose (Jun 19, 2018)

tomhanks69 said:


> dude quit lying hahaha
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



I got mine today after i emailed them i want my order to cancel


----------



## thaikhoa (Jun 19, 2018)

They have just update my order to completed...
*ORDER #5751*
Order 5751 was placed on June 1, 2018and is currently Completed.


----------



## Funnymouth659 (Jun 19, 2018)

thaikhoa said:


> I have tried that but it did work lol


Btw, is there really THAT much trolling on this site, that a simple claim like this is unbelievable.

Anyway, they replied in only one line:


Here is the code: xxxxxx

Best regards,
Axiogame.com

From: xxxxx <xxxxx@icloud.com>
Subject: SX OS Order

OrderNr:  5814
Message Body:
Dear Axiogame Team!

I would like to inquire about when will I receive my SX OS license,
considering the software itself is released.

Yours Faithfully,
xxxxx

--
This e-mail was sent from a contact form on Axiogame.com
(http://axiogame.com/shop)


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 19, 2018)

Funnymouth659 said:


> Btw, is there really THAT much trolling on this site, that a simple claim like this is unbelievable.
> 
> Anyway, they replied in only one line:
> 
> ...


I hope I’ll get mine


----------



## thaikhoa (Jun 19, 2018)

Just got the code from chinadistrib... After asking for cancellation... Dammmnnn


----------



## Funnymouth659 (Jun 19, 2018)

Funny thing, I just noticed.. my order is still "processing" on their site, hours after they sent me the code.
I think they have a problem with their administration.


----------



## Phenix54s (Jun 19, 2018)

thaikhoa said:


> They have just update my order to completed...
> *ORDER #5751*
> Order 5751 was placed on June 1, 2018and is currently Completed.


did you really got the code when you saw that ?  ( and where for the code xD  )


----------



## tomhanks69 (Jun 19, 2018)

kanuebel said:


> Totally a fake


thats some impressive fraud right there


----------



## iteacha (Jun 19, 2018)

I think someone probably cracked it??


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 19, 2018)

iteacha said:


> I think someone probably cracked it??


This guy is just a noob


----------



## iteacha (Jun 19, 2018)

NeoSlyde said:


> This guy is just a noob


I see. Now I feel better, because I bought SX Pro and SX OS. haha


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 19, 2018)

iteacha said:


> I see. Now I feel better, because I bought SX Pro and SX OS. haha


Who cares anyway
Even if they crack this version
Next version will be harder to crack and so go on
Lmao


----------



## Bumblecito (Jun 19, 2018)

I have just sent them a mail, I hope I had your luck guys :v


----------



## timeking14 (Jun 19, 2018)

they emailed me back saying my order failed


----------



## tomhanks69 (Jun 19, 2018)

Bumblecito said:


> Just sent them a mail, I hope I had your luck guys :v


I sent the email lmfao and it fkn worked!


----------



## iteacha (Jun 19, 2018)

timeking14 said:


> they emailed me back saying my order failed


Give Online-Trends a try. I and many others got licenses from them within 1-3 hours, but right now they probably have too many orders to complete so don't take my words for it.


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 19, 2018)

YES !!!!!!!!!!!!
Got mine !!!!!!!!! 
I’m so happy
Can’t wait to go home to valid it


----------



## Phenix54s (Jun 19, 2018)

i wish mine would come now ... but ... it's ridiculous , it's already 21h 30 / 9:30 PM   for me .... one more wasted day :'(


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 19, 2018)

Phenix54s said:


> i wish mine would come now ... but ... it's ridiculous , it's already 21h 30 / 9:30 PM   for me .... one more wasted day :'(


Just wait you will get it in the next minutes bro


----------



## raphabarreiros (Jun 19, 2018)

I do have an extra key. I can sell for the same price that I bought.
Instant delivery


----------



## Phenix54s (Jun 19, 2018)

NeoSlyde said:


> Just wait you will get it in the next minutes bro



i'm not so sure about that :/  it not like i could play with my switch at that hour  i tired of all of this xD  but if i could just activate the OS before getting offline ... that would be nice :/


----------



## kanuebel (Jun 19, 2018)

tomhanks69 said:


> thats some impressive fraud right there


 
Yes I spend so much time to fake my pics and mails to tell you a lie  you are an unbelieving !


----------



## tomhanks69 (Jun 19, 2018)

kanuebel said:


> Yes I spend so much time to fake my pics and mails to tell you a lie  you are an unbelieving !


I couldnt help but troll you a bit on account of my being irritated by you receiving your code before me when I'm pretty sure I ordered before you.


----------



## kanuebel (Jun 19, 2018)

Ok, if it relieves your pain, then troll me. goodnight i must sleep now its a long day for me tomorrow


----------



## Absintu (Jun 19, 2018)

NeoSlyde said:


> YES !!!!!!!!!!!!
> Got mine !!!!!!!!!
> I’m so happy
> Can’t wait to go home to valid it


did u also sent an email? Still waiting for mine...


----------



## SwitchGuy (Jun 19, 2018)

I used their form and directly emailed them. I still haven't heard from them. You must have incredibly good luck.


----------



## tomhanks69 (Jun 19, 2018)

kanuebel said:


> Ok, if it relieves your pain, then troll me. goodnight i must sleep now its a long day for me tomorrow


thank you kindly


----------



## x0b3chn (Jun 19, 2018)

-accident-


----------



## x0b3chn (Jun 19, 2018)

Ordered a code from them in the early morning hours of Sunday, emailed them last night and still haven't heard back. Still on processing as well.

(Uh oh.. No idea how I just posted this a thousand times..)


----------



## SavagePR (Jun 19, 2018)

Ordered 4 hours ago from them, hope to get the code soon.


----------



## SwitchGuy (Jun 19, 2018)

SavagePR said:


> Ordered 4 hours ago from them, hope to get the code soon.



Good luck. I think we made a mistake. They seem like a one man show with no one answering emails. It's pretty unacceptable for license keys to be sold through sady sites like these instead of the actual vendor.


----------



## pelisoli (Jun 19, 2018)

Any news guys?


----------



## Slushyberry (Jun 19, 2018)

nope, still waiting..


----------



## Bateman8419 (Jun 19, 2018)

13 Hours for me since i got the email advising payment processed and still nothing.... Hopefully I get it by the end of the work day here


----------



## SwitchGuy (Jun 20, 2018)

At some point, team Xecutor needs to get involved, right? This seems insane in 2018.


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 20, 2018)

Absintu said:


> did u also sent an email? Still waiting for mine...


Yeah I got the completed order email then the code and apologizes


----------



## Nealio (Jun 20, 2018)

I sent them an email via their contact form this morning (about 7 hours ago now) asking about an eta on my code, but I haven't heard back from them yet.  My order still shows as processing, and my credit card has yet to be charged.  Fingers crossed I'll hear something soon.

But I agree with others... this process should have been way more streamlined than what we're going through.  It's 2018!


----------



## thinhvnn (Jun 20, 2018)

Ryuiku said:


> You ordered today and got it today? Did you need to talk to your bank or anything?


Yup just wait over 3 hour


----------



## runetoonxx2 (Jun 20, 2018)

why is it that axiogames is soo fkin slow with shipping >.<
ive been waiting since yesterday


----------



## Slushyberry (Jun 20, 2018)

Is there a way to cancel the order?


----------



## Sm0k3r83 (Jun 20, 2018)

I finally got mine after sending them 3 emails


----------



## Slushyberry (Jun 20, 2018)

Sm0k3r83 said:


> I finally got mine after sending them 3 emails


you got it now?


----------



## HiddeNz08 (Jun 20, 2018)

Sm0k3r83 said:


> I finally got mine after sending them 3 emails



When did you order it?


----------



## timeking14 (Jun 20, 2018)

i just chose to cancle my order because they said it failed after i re ordered
e


----------



## pelisoli (Jun 20, 2018)

When did you ordered it? I already sent 3 e-mails since yesterday and today still no response. Super unporfessional, the money was charged the client needs a some kind of response. Something like “ we are delayed please wait... but we are getting nothing


----------



## timeking14 (Jun 20, 2018)

pelisoli said:


> When did you ordered it? I already sent 3 e-mails since yesterday and today still no response. Super unporfessional, the money was charged the client needs a some kind of response. Something like “ we are delayed please wait... but we are getting nothing


 i oredered one on the 17th and today after they said my payment failed


----------



## crazy_p (Jun 20, 2018)

LOL AXIOGAME dropped the Price from 38$ to 24.95$ they know SXOS is gonna be hacked soon 
https://axiogame.com/shop/?product=xecuter-sx-os


----------



## Devin (Jun 20, 2018)

crazy_p said:


> LOL AXIOGAME dropped the Price from 38$ to 24.95$ they know SXOS is gonna be hacked soon
> https://axiogame.com/shop/?product=xecuter-sx-os



That has been the price for quite some time.


----------



## thinhvnn (Jun 20, 2018)

Guys, just cancel payment the cancer site.


----------



## crazy_p (Jun 20, 2018)

In my Country its still the same Price ...


----------



## gamer4lif3 (Jun 20, 2018)

Ok really wtf is going on at this company its damn near 9am there why are they not working yet.


----------



## runetoonxx2 (Jun 20, 2018)

gamer4lif3 said:


> Ok really wtf is going on at this company its damn near 9am there why are they not working yet.


I'm still waiting on my OS -_-


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 20, 2018)

crazy_p said:


> LOL AXIOGAME dropped the Price from 38$ to 24.95$ they know SXOS is gonna be hacked soon
> https://axiogame.com/shop/?product=xecuter-sx-os


Retard?


----------



## Absintu (Jun 20, 2018)

NeoSlyde said:


> Yeah I got the completed order email then the code and apologizes


tks… sent a email right now. lets hope i'm lucky as u


----------



## SwitchGuy (Jun 20, 2018)

It's now 10:14am in China, and I've now sent them a total of three emails. I still have not heard anything from them. I'm starting to lose sanity here.


Has anyone heard from them who isn't trolling us? What's going on over there?


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 20, 2018)

Absintu said:


> tks… sent a email right now. lets hope i'm lucky as u





SwitchGuy said:


> It's now 10:14am in China, and I've now sent them a today of three emails. I still have not heard anything from them. I'm starting to lose sanity here.
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard from them who isn't trolling us? What's going on over there?



Guys just wait
I’ve waited between 24h and 48h for a reply


----------



## SwitchGuy (Jun 20, 2018)

NeoSlyde said:


> Guys just wait
> I’ve waited between 24h and 48h for a reply



Sorry, my email should have said "total" and not "today". I'm past 24 hours without a response now. You mention waiting 24 - 48 hours. Did you end up with a response?


----------



## gamer4lif3 (Jun 20, 2018)

Just got mine now


----------



## renanbianchi (Jun 20, 2018)

Payment was confirmed about an hour ago. Still nothing.


----------



## crazy_p (Jun 20, 2018)

NeoSlyde said:


> Retard?


Whos Retard here Fanboy? Wasn’t you that poor Guy who said he will use SXOS only Offline, and once Activated claim Refund for delaying? LoL

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



NeoSlyde said:


> Naïve
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Phenix54s (Jun 20, 2018)

another 8 hours laters ... and NOTHING again .... seriously ....


----------



## jiiikoo (Jun 20, 2018)

Phenix54s said:


> another 8 hours laters ... and NOTHING again .... seriously ....


Did you email [email protected] ? I did that yesterday evening and it took maybe 9 minutes to get my code. I put the order number (4 numbers) in the title and said I'd block the payment unless they gave it to me.


----------



## Phenix54s (Jun 20, 2018)

jiiikoo said:


> Did you email [email protected] ? I did that yesterday evening and it took maybe 9 minutes to get my code. I put the order number (4 numbers) in the title and said I'd block the payment unless they gave it to me.


 they are ignoring everything i've sent  :x


----------



## jiiikoo (Jun 20, 2018)

Phenix54s said:


> they are ignoring everything i've sent  :x


That's really weird. Worked, like I said, super fast for me. Hope they reply to you soon though!


----------



## Phenix54s (Jun 20, 2018)

jiiikoo said:


> That's really weird. Worked, like I said, super fast for me. Hope they reply to you soon though!



i've just sent another mail ... that's not gonna be helpfull i'm sure , with the order number and the payement thing too ...


----------



## x0b3chn (Jun 20, 2018)

Phenix54s said:


> they are ignoring everything i've sent  :x



Yep, same here.


----------



## Nealio (Jun 20, 2018)

x0b3chn said:


> Yep, same here.


Ditto.


----------



## Phenix54s (Jun 20, 2018)

Xecuter themeselves has to do something about them ... that's not going to be ok when it's listed as an << official reseler >> ...


----------



## Ting (Jun 20, 2018)

my parcel SXPRO was shipped but status Is still unknown. I ordered SX OS from them again. Now they no reply. SIgh...


----------



## x0b3chn (Jun 20, 2018)

Phenix54s said:


> Xecuter themeselves has to do something about them ... that's not going to be ok when it's listed as an << official reseler >> ...



Emailed them too yesterday asking who actually has them available to deliver, no reply.


----------



## Phenix54s (Jun 20, 2018)

x0b3chn said:


> Emailed them too yesterday asking who actually has them available to deliver, no reply.



i asked them too ,  then i got nothing really helpfull

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

And now i even wait a code from 3ds-flashcard.com .. that's says shipped ... but no mail no answer  \o/  YEAH ... ( not really yeah  :'( )


----------



## jiiikoo (Jun 20, 2018)

Phenix54s said:


> i asked them too ,  then i got nothing really helpfull
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> And now i even wait a code from 3ds-flashcard.com .. that's says shipped ... but no mail no answer  \o/  YEAH ... ( not really yeah  :'( )


Awh, sorry dude :/ Hope you get it ASAP. If I had more codes I'd give you one!


----------



## Absintu (Jun 20, 2018)

We all have to wait, but i feel u guys. I ordered it today and can't wait also, but also learned that we are all immature  and that's fine


----------



## x0b3chn (Jun 20, 2018)

Phenix54s said:


> i asked them too ,  then i got nothing really helpfull



I also have an order with 3ds-flashcard I placed this afternoon that is yet to go through, figured if I ended up with two I could give one to a friend. Now I'm not even sure I'll be getting one for myself, kinda irritating.


----------



## Phenix54s (Jun 20, 2018)

x0b3chn said:


> I also have an order with 3ds-flashcard I placed this afternoon that is yet to go through, figured if I ended up with two I could give one to a friend. Now I'm not even sure I'll be getting one for myself, kinda irritating.



EXACTLY the same thing ...  but why 3dsflashcart says shipped when i got nothing in mail or in order messages ...


----------



## x0b3chn (Jun 20, 2018)

Phenix54s said:


> i asked them too ,  then i got nothing really helpfull
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> And now i even wait a code from 3ds-flashcard.com .. that's says shipped ... but no mail no answer  \o/  YEAH ... ( not really yeah  :'( )



How long did it take to change from "Awaiting credit card payment?"


----------



## Phenix54s (Jun 20, 2018)

x0b3chn said:


> How long did it take to change from "Awaiting credit card payment?"



i paid trought paypal for them ... :x


----------



## runetoonxx2 (Jun 20, 2018)

Its been nearly 24 hrs and no code from axio wb u guys?
I've sent 5 emails aready!!!


----------



## x0b3chn (Jun 20, 2018)

runetoonxx2 said:


> Its been nearly 24 hrs and no code from axio wb u guys?
> I've sent 5 emails aready!!!



Been well over that for me, looks like we made the wrong choice.


----------



## Phenix54s (Jun 20, 2018)

x0b3chn said:


> Been well over that for me, looks like we made the wrong choice.



i have preordered :') and nothing so ....


----------



## runetoonxx2 (Jun 20, 2018)

Phenix54s said:


> i have preordered :') and nothing so ....


Mine is a preorder too -_-


----------



## d4nk42o_ (Jun 20, 2018)

Hello,

Your payment for this order is failed,would you please check it with your
bank?

Best regards
China Distribution sales Team

"Sent from axiogames"^

Probably has something to do with the order coming from China.. my bank I'm guessing flagged it as potential fraud and denied the transaction. I tried ordering from online-trends and got some error finishing the payment and i just now am trying to order from 3ds-flashcard. Hopefully that'll work this time idk.


----------



## Ryuiku (Jun 20, 2018)

I cancelled orders from axio and other places in trying to get the thing, bought from ModChipsDirect (USA hours) and they got me the code in about 4 hours total.


----------



## SavagePR (Jun 20, 2018)

Received a email from wintopay to confirm payment from credit card, guess ill get the code later today.


----------



## Ting (Jun 20, 2018)

i received the email too. wintopay. I Still no code.


----------



## x0b3chn (Jun 20, 2018)

d4nk42o_ said:


> Hello,
> 
> Your payment for this order is failed,would you please check it with your
> bank?
> ...



Don't count on it.. I have one from them too that's been pending since yesterday morning.


----------



## Phenix54s (Jun 20, 2018)

x0b3chn said:


> Don't count on it.. I have one from them too that's been pending since yesterday morning.



and mine is << shipped >> but i have nothing ... not even an answer ...


----------



## Bateman8419 (Jun 20, 2018)

SavagePR said:


> Received a email from wintopay to confirm payment from credit card, guess ill get the code later today.



I got that email over 20 hours ago


----------



## gamer4lif3 (Jun 20, 2018)

I emailed  [email protected] a few times before i got my code.


----------



## faallaaf (Jun 20, 2018)

I waiting for my key 4 hours. too long


----------



## Phenix54s (Jun 20, 2018)

everithing now feels like a big scam ....


----------



## DarkLinkRises (Jun 20, 2018)

Going on 48hrs with no response here


----------



## Phenix54s (Jun 20, 2018)

from 8th june for axiogame and more than 1 day for 3ds flashcart ... mailed both multiple time  , nothing .... ( even is 3dsflashcart says shipped ... i don't know how people got them  to answer bug that not make it for me ...


----------



## Phoenixx2 (Jun 20, 2018)

So I ordered the SX Os from Axiogame on the 11th, and until a couple hours ago when I used the contact form on their site. About 30 minutes ago, I got 2 emails, one saying order complete, and a response to the message I sent that had the code in it. 

For reference my order number was 6017, so it doesn't seem like they are sending out licenses based on order number. as I've seen both lower and higher numbers have gotten theirs before me.


----------



## Phenix54s (Jun 20, 2018)

Phoenixx2 said:


> So I ordered the SX Os from Axiogame on the 11th, and until a couple hours ago when I used the contact form on their site. About 30 minutes ago, I got 2 emails, one saying order complete, and a response to the message I sent that had the code in it.
> 
> For reference my order number was 6017, so it doesn't seem like they are sending out licenses based on order number. as I've seen both lower and higher numbers have gotten theirs before me.




it dosen't seems like they're doing their job here ...  because why every of the sent mails was  just ingnored ... that's completely stupid from them ...


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Jun 20, 2018)

I ordered on the 14th and still haven't gotten anything as well :/ I've emailed 3 times now as well


----------



## x0b3chn (Jun 20, 2018)

Phenix54s said:


> it dosen't seems like they're doing their job here ...  because why every of the sent mails was  just ingnored ... that's completely stupid from them ...



3ds-flashcard finally got back to me saying my payment was declined and that I need to pay through Pay-Pal, at which point I'll receive my code within two hours.. Maybe I'll try it in the morning.


----------



## Phenix54s (Jun 20, 2018)

x0b3chn said:


> 3ds-flashcard finally got back to me saying my payment was declined and that I need to pay through Pay-Pal, at which point I'll receive my code within two hours.. Maybe I'll try it in the morning.


i didn't got anything from them :/  i sent messages ... but nothing ... and why it says shipped , when i didn't get anything ...


----------



## jiiikoo (Jun 20, 2018)

Phenix54s said:


> i didn't got anything from them :/  i sent messages ... but nothing ... and why it says shipped , when i didn't get anything ...


I'm sure you've done this, but have to ask, did you check your spam folder?


----------



## AydenTheKilla (Jun 20, 2018)

My order from 3ds flashcards says shipped but no code yet


----------



## Phenix54s (Jun 20, 2018)

jiiikoo said:


> I'm sure you've done this, but have to ask, did you check your spam folder?


that's obvious i checked everything  , even alls of mail mails just in case ...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AydenTheKilla said:


> My order from 3ds flashcards says shipped but no code yet



YES  this isn't YOU ...do you get messages from support ?  because i get nothing


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2018)

x0b3chn said:


> 3ds-flashcard finally got back to me saying my payment was declined and that I need to pay through Pay-Pal, at which point I'll receive my code within two hours.. Maybe I'll try it in the morning.


I payed with paypal and its been over 12 hours, still have nothing.


----------



## AydenTheKilla (Jun 20, 2018)

Phenix54s said:


> that's obvious i checked everything  , even alls of mail mails just in case ...
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Nope nothing from support. I tried to message them but their website says their too busy to answer emails right now or some crap. Why change status to shipped if you havent sent anything though...


----------



## Phenix54s (Jun 20, 2018)

AydenTheKilla said:


> Nope nothing from support. I tried to message them but their website says their too busy to answer emails right now or some crap. Why change status to shipped if you havent sent anything though...



that exactly the problem ... they are sending nothing  now ....  and it seems messages cant even reach them ... ( but we saw the messages in the order history ... )


----------



## nurgle (Jun 20, 2018)

Redbunnymoon said:


> Okay, watch out guys.
> 
> Send them a Email mailto:sales at chinadistrib dot com and say you want to cancel your order and they should reply quickly.
> 
> It worked with a another dude in discord and with me, you should it try too



This worked for me too, I ordered SX OS on 13th June. Heard nothing, so last night I emailed sales at chinadistrib dot com saying if they are not going to send me the license code i'd like a refund. Within 2 hours they had replied with the code and set my order from pending to complete. Thanks Redbunnymoon!


----------



## Phenix54s (Jun 20, 2018)

nurgle said:


> This worked for me too, I ordered SX OS on 13th June. Heard nothing, so last night I emailed sales at chinadistrib dot com saying if they are not going to send me the license code i'd like a refund. Within 2 hours they had replied with the code and set my order from pending to complete. Thanks Redbunnymoon!



i've done this too ... a lot more than 2 hours ago ... that didn't helped because they didn't even answer


----------



## jiiikoo (Jun 20, 2018)

Phenix54s said:


> i've done this too ... a lot more than 2 hours ago ... that didn't helped because they didn't even answer


What email provider are you using? Maybe your mails are going into their spam folder?


----------



## Phenix54s (Jun 20, 2018)

i'm using hotmail ... but i don't think that's it ...


----------



## urdaddy (Jun 20, 2018)

try sxflashcard DOT com. they delivered within 30 minute and everyone in customer care seems to be online. Use paypal pay and contact them using their website and they get back to you in 5 minutes now.


----------



## Working_Goose (Jun 20, 2018)

nurgle said:


> This worked for me too, I ordered SX OS on 13th June. Heard nothing, so last night I emailed sales at chinadistrib dot com saying if they are not going to send me the license code i'd like a refund. Within 2 hours they had replied with the code and set my order from pending to complete. Thanks Redbunnymoon!



have fun


----------



## XTRIPLEX (Jun 20, 2018)

Processing...a headache

I hope there is something wrong with my payment, I don't wanna give them a simple cent.

Axiogame never more.


----------



## Phenix54s (Jun 20, 2018)

XTRIPLEX said:


> Processing...a headache
> 
> I hope there is something wrong with my payment, I don't wanna give them a simple cent.
> 
> Axiogame never more.




nah , if it's like mine .... the payement worked ... money has been sent from my bank account th 8th ... ( i can clearly see it )  then processing ....  and my mails didn't change anithing now ....


----------



## x0b3chn (Jun 20, 2018)

XTRIPLEX said:


> Processing...a headache
> 
> I hope there is something wrong with my payment, I don't wanna give them a simple cent.
> 
> Axiogame never more.



Yeah, I just asked them to cancel it, if they end up still charging me I'll dispute it. Going to try 3ds-flashcard with PayPal, since they're the only to reply to me at all.


----------



## Phenix54s (Jun 20, 2018)

x0b3chn said:


> Yeah, I just asked them to cancel it, if they end up still charging me I'll dispute it. Going to try 3ds-flashcard with PayPal, since they're the only to reply to me at all.



how did you get 3ds-flashcard to reply to you ? :o i can't get them to reply to me :o


----------



## x0b3chn (Jun 20, 2018)

Phenix54s said:


> how did you get 3ds-flashcard to reply to you ? :o i can't get them to reply to me :o



sky.angela19 at yahoo dot com


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2018)

x0b3chn said:


> sky.angela19 at yahoo dot com


Thanks lets see if this email answers.


----------



## Phenix54s (Jun 20, 2018)

i'll try too


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2018)

x0b3chn said:


> sky.angela19 at yahoo dot com


Thanks! i just got the code in my email  .


----------



## Phenix54s (Jun 20, 2018)

HOLY SHIT !!!  that's working ! i got it too 

now have to deal with axio for their code ... ( YES  i want it  so i can give it to my friend xd )


----------



## x0b3chn (Jun 20, 2018)

Riyaz said:


> Thanks! i just got the code in my email  .





Phenix54s said:


> HOLY SHIT !!!  that's working ! i got it too
> 
> now have to deal with axio for their code ... ( YES  i want it  so i can give it to my friend xd )



Nice. Hopefully the wait will be over for me sometime today.


----------



## Phenix54s (Jun 20, 2018)

x0b3chn said:


> Nice. Hopefully the wait will be over for me sometime today.



i'm not finished with axio , the one i got was from 3ds flashcart  i'm gonna tell when i got the other one


----------



## frankGT (Jun 20, 2018)

I think you are clogging an allready inefficient system with your constant emailing. 

Ordered a SX Pro yesterday, received the wintopay mail in the same day, today it says completed and it has a tracking number...
That tracking number is still not found, but i think its normal since it can take time for shipment services to update.

Hope everything goes well.


----------



## SavagePR (Jun 20, 2018)

Screw this

Hello

Thanks for your mail and cooperation.

We have dealt with your transaction, while the charge failed. The reason is the issuing bank declined the release as the charge is oversea.
Please contact your bank, explain precisely the payment is your authorized, and require its release.

After that please notify us and it will pay successfully.

You will receive your goods soon after successful payment.


----------



## Elmomc (Jun 20, 2018)

I ordered axio 14 hours ago and sent an email 5 minutes ago. I have now received the key.


----------



## runetoonxx2 (Jun 20, 2018)

Elmomc said:


> I ordered axio 14 hours ago and sent an email 5 minutes ago. I have now received the key.


WTF I emailed them 5 fkin times!!!
they still don't answer


----------



## x0b3chn (Jun 20, 2018)

Elmomc said:


> I ordered axio 14 hours ago and sent an email 5 minutes ago. I have now received the key.



How long was the status "processing?" I ordered way before you, and it never changed.


----------



## Elmomc (Jun 20, 2018)

When I got the key via email, the status changes to complete

Edit:I have pay with paysafecard


----------



## methamz (Jun 20, 2018)

I pre-ordered on 5th of July and still waiting. They didnt answer my emails yet.


----------



## SavagePR (Jun 20, 2018)

Ordered from 3ds-flashcard and i get another email from wintopay. First time having problems paying for something from china.


----------



## runetoonxx2 (Jun 20, 2018)

SavagePR said:


> Ordered from 3ds-flashcard and i get another email from wintopay. First time having problems paying for something from china.


go on their discord 
i paid through paypal and on their website it said my payment was still processing
I sent the guy an email of my payment confirmation from paypal, my order number, and my reference number and he got back to me within 2 minutes 
got the code and now am downloading "backups"

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Still waiting on fkin axiogames tho


----------



## mikejackychan (Jun 20, 2018)

The tracking no. they provided for the SX Pro seem have some update. Hopefully will ship out to my country soon. Now showing "
HK, Sender is preparing item for posting".


----------



## Ting (Jun 20, 2018)

mikejackychan

and same do I.


----------



## Phenix54s (Jun 20, 2018)

i finally got the code from axio xD  \o/  , and it's valid ^^  finnally free from waiting game xD


----------



## squallss (Jun 20, 2018)

For those who did not receive the key, send an email to "sales @ chinadistrib . com"  that they send in 10 minutes! It worked for me.


----------



## pelisoli (Jun 20, 2018)

5 e-mails now to that [email protected] still no response


----------



## methamz (Jun 20, 2018)

Finally they sent the code

Ps: Order number 5859, purchased on 5th of July


----------



## gaga941021 (Jun 20, 2018)

Received an email about completed order and invoice, but I can't check the key, because I didn't make an account. 

Anyone with this problem?


----------



## AydenTheKilla (Jun 20, 2018)

dont post order numbers...... baka


----------



## ghorricks (Jun 20, 2018)

I have a spare code which was obtained from 3DS-FLASHCARD.com
Is there a safe recommended way in which I can sell it on, and of course a trusted buyer/member to use it and not say "it didn't work, give me my money back".
Does £30 (30 GBP) sound okay for anyone who wants it asap?

I think I have a Paypal link if we can agree on the price and you're a trusted member.

Email will be forwarded to buyer.

Thanks


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 20, 2018)

gaga941021 said:


> Received an email about completed order and invoice, but I can't check the key, because I didn't make an account.
> 
> Anyone with this problem?


Check spam


----------



## gaga941021 (Jun 20, 2018)

gaga941021 said:


> Received an email about completed order and invoice, but I can't check the key, because I didn't make an account.
> 
> Anyone with this problem?


Nevermind, received order.


----------



## nickds25 (Jun 20, 2018)

I did receive a key from 3ds-flashcard. I received the shipping confirmation earlier, however the key was not sent in an email. I had to contact them on Discord.


----------



## gamer4lif3 (Jun 20, 2018)

Why is order number bad to post?


----------



## SwitchGuy (Jun 20, 2018)

They said my payment failed after all this time, so I told them to cancel. I just ordered via PayPal on 3ds-flashcard. Hope to get my key tonight!


----------



## pelisoli (Jun 20, 2018)

Guys! Just received my code! Finally can’t wait to get home from work to test it! After 2 days and 6 emails. They insta sended me the code after i use the “co tact ya” form. Good luck to you all


----------



## JRDman (Jun 20, 2018)

FINALLY. There's now an update from my June 1 SX Pro order. 

"2018-06-20 16:09HK, Sender is preparing item for posting"


----------



## renanbianchi (Jun 20, 2018)

20 hours in and still not a single response. losing my patience.


----------



## Nealio (Jun 20, 2018)

nickds25 said:


> I did receive a key from 3ds-flashcard. I received the shipping confirmation earlier, however the key was not sent in an email. I had to contact them on Discord.


What is their Discord link?  I'm having a hard time finding it...


----------



## Rizzorules (Jun 20, 2018)

Just send them a message to: [email protected] chinadistrib.com saying that you have not received your license and that you want a refund. They sent me the code 3 hours later


----------



## Slushyberry (Jun 20, 2018)

I did 5 hours ago, still nothing


----------



## x0b3chn (Jun 20, 2018)

SwitchGuy said:


> They said my payment failed after all this time, so I told them to cancel. I just ordered via PayPal on 3ds-flashcard. Hope to get my key tonight!



I just did the same, and they promised it'd be within two hours this time. Any luck?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Slushyberry said:


> I did 5 hours ago, still nothing



Don't feel too bad, they never responded to me at all either. Guess they bit off more than they could chew.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 20, 2018)

Yup, Axiogame can choke on it. Ordered from Online-trends and 3DS-flashcard... Got both keys in less than 12 hours..

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



x0b3chn said:


> I just did the same, and they promised it'd be within two hours this time. Any luck?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


They had an issue with emails sending keys out. One guy is currently manually processing all orders.


----------



## faallaaf (Jun 20, 2018)

FUCK AXIOGAME, 14 FUCKING HOURS OF WAITNIG. FUCK FUCK FUCK
WORST RESELLER. NEVER BUY THERE


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 20, 2018)

faallaaf said:


> FUCK AXIOGAME, 14 FUCKING HOURS OF WAITNIG. FUCK FUCK FUCK


Okay... 

First off? Chill. 

Second? Some of us have waited far longer than that.


----------



## Hisakiyo (Jun 20, 2018)

I ordered mine 8 hours ago, if I understand I can receive it within 1 hour to 5 days lol?


----------



## Nealio (Jun 20, 2018)

Been about 24 hours, still no response from axiogames... so even though it costs $10 more, I did a modchipsdirect order about an hour ago.  After 30 minutes I got an email from my credit card company (Chase) wondering if it was a fraud charge, and the email had a yes or no option.  I chose yes.  About 2 minutes later I got an email from modschipdirect telling me the payment was blocked by my credit card and to contact them to release it, email back modchipsdirect and tell them we're good to go, and then they will try again.  I immediately emailed them back about the email I got from Chase and how I hit the yes option.  15 minutes later I got my code from modchipsdirect.

So it only took about 45 minutes from the time I ordered to get the code, even though I had to take the extra "fraud" steps and communicate back and forth with modchipsdirect.  Very impressed!

I told axiogames I wanted to cancel.  We'll see what happens... I suppose I'll just sell the code from them if I get one.


----------



## Elmomc (Jun 20, 2018)

is really funny, it took me 5 minutes.They send the keys arbitrarily!


----------



## icefox (Jun 20, 2018)

I ordered just the license key. 3 days ago I sent an email threatening to call my cc to get my money back if they don't ship. no response. this morning I wrote again. no response so far (4 hours). I'm contacting digitopz to see if their license code is indeed in stock (their website says as such). if I hear back from them I'll follow through on my threat to axiogame.


----------



## trOublie (Jun 20, 2018)

online-trends.net - 1 hour, paid via btc


----------



## Absintu (Jun 20, 2018)

dont order from axiogames, they dont even reply to emails. Worst store


----------



## Slushyberry (Jun 20, 2018)

Omg, I got it!! I just had to say I wanted a refund, the "I want to cancel my order" wasnt effective enough. Oh, and check your spam folder!


----------



## Absintu (Jun 20, 2018)

Slushyberry said:


> Omg, I got it!! I just had to say I wanted a refund, the "I want to cancel my order" wasnt effective enough. Oh, and check your spam folder!


got my to in 2 minutes. First mail sent yesterday, i was nice, no reply. Sent a stronger email, got reply with code in 2 minutes.... Not a nice way to work...


----------



## renanbianchi (Jun 20, 2018)

full 24 hours since i ordered. No response at all even with cancel order e-mail.


----------



## x0b3chn (Jun 20, 2018)

Axio still hasn't responded to my request to cancel, and 3d-flashcard (second order, with PayPal) isn't getting back to me now either. 

This has become a real pain in the ass.


----------



## runetoonxx2 (Jun 20, 2018)

x0b3chn said:


> Axio still hasn't responded to my request to cancel, and 3d-flashcard (second order, with PayPal) isn't getting back to me now either.
> 
> This has become a real pain in the ass.


3ds flashcart ppl are probably sleeping atm. They're a Chinese payed company


----------



## ThisGuyOG (Jun 20, 2018)

Axio finally gave me the code after I emailed them about the long delay. It took literally 24 hours to get my code so I guess I'm lucky, especially after just ordering on the 19th lol


----------



## gbazone (Jun 20, 2018)

Axio is ignoring me.


----------



## Forge (Jun 20, 2018)

I ordered Sunday night EST, it’s now Wednesday evening EST, no reply to any of my six emails. First was sent right after my order, asking for an ETA, most recent was sent this morning informing them I’d initiate a chargeback with my CC after work if I didn’t get notice of cancellation and refund. I just emailed those win2pay guys, figured I’d let them know too, but I’m seriously intending to open a chargeback tonight. The credit card companies take those seriously, and a half dozen of those against a single Chinese scam shop will get it cut off pretty quickly. Hard to overcharge people for mod chips on the internet if you can’t accept paypal or credit cards.


----------



## gamer4lif3 (Jun 20, 2018)

They not scamming because i got key from them and it worked thou i did need to email 5 times. Also seems a few of these shops are very short staffed like less 4 people and its like 5am in china.


----------



## Forge (Jun 20, 2018)

It’s 5AM in China, yes. It’s 5AM on THURSDAY in China. They received my order at 5AM on MONDAY in China. They’ve had three full working days in China since my order went in, today will be the fourth, and for a *CODE* that they only have to *EMAIL*, I’m out of patience. It would be one thing if they started with order number 1 and were going on order, but people who ordered a day or two after me have codes and I do not, and that’s where my understanding and sympathy end.


----------



## Bateman8419 (Jun 20, 2018)

Now at my 6th email to them. This is ridiculous


----------



## gbazone (Jun 20, 2018)

I just ordered from some Australian site that takes Paypal. Waiting to hear back. It's 7am there at least.


----------



## Bateman8419 (Jun 20, 2018)

gbazone said:


> I just ordered from some Australian site that takes Paypal. Waiting to hear back. It's 7am there at least.


Which one is that?


----------



## gbazone (Jun 20, 2018)

Bateman8419 said:


> Which one is that?



Oznds.net

Edit: Also, I'm only ordering the OS License so I don't care where the store is.


----------



## d4nk42o_ (Jun 20, 2018)

I'm also trying the oznds site this time around and using paypal .. just waiting for the link they send so i can paypal them monies.. this is the 3rd site i've tried so far.


----------



## willhack (Jun 20, 2018)

Order from online-trends.net an hour ago. I'm in the us and just realized it's 11pm in the UK maybe they called it a day already..


----------



## Bateman8419 (Jun 20, 2018)

Finally got my code from Axio after threatening a charge back to their sales email address.


----------



## x0b3chn (Jun 20, 2018)

Bateman8419 said:


> Finally got my code from Axio after threatening a charge back to their sales email address.



So shady. I hope they actually cancel mine, I'd rather them not have my money at this point.


----------



## Bateman8419 (Jun 20, 2018)

x0b3chn said:


> So shady. I hope they actually cancel mine, I'd rather them not have my money at this point.


Yeah, i feel you on that one.. 
I wont be ordering from them again.


----------



## gbazone (Jun 20, 2018)

Bateman8419 said:


> Finally got my code from Axio after threatening a charge back to their sales email address.



So they actually replied to you today? I haven't had such luck.


----------



## TamarindoJuice (Jun 20, 2018)

Any sugestions about the best reliable site to purchase my SX OS license?


----------



## Forge (Jun 21, 2018)

Apparently someone from Axio reads gbatemp, or they finally got around to me. Got an email at 8PM EST, 8AM CST, just like the other folks "Here is your code: XXXXXXXXXXX" nothing more.


----------



## x0b3chn (Jun 21, 2018)

Forge said:


> Apparently someone from Axio reads gbatemp, or they finally got around to me. Got an email at 8PM EST, 8AM CST, just like the other folks "Here is your code: XXXXXXXXXXX" nothing more.




Still waiting on axio (going on three days now..) and 3ds-flashcard (~17hrs.) This is just depressing now.


----------



## Forge (Jun 21, 2018)

Somebody will get to you soon, I'm sure. 3ds-flash has a sub-24h rep, and Axio seems to be sending codes now and then, when they can be bothered. I'm sure you'll get fulfilled in the next 24h or less.


----------



## komplicado (Jun 21, 2018)

I also waiting from axiogames - paid on june 15th, sent a billion emails, zero answers, the pain is that some other folk sent email and got a quick response with the key, I have no idea why they are taking so longl


----------



## icefox (Jun 21, 2018)

I waited for eight days and sent a few casual reminders to no avail. Two days ago I changed tactic and started bombing their mailbox with angry threats. The third letter worked and I got my code shortly after. I don’t know their deal but unfortunately this is the only way that seems to work. Axiogame is not a scam. They just really suck at operations and customer service.


----------



## icefox (Jun 21, 2018)

komplicado said:


> I also waiting from axiogames - paid on june 15th, sent a billion emails, zero answers, the pain is that some other folk sent email and got a quick response with the key, I have no idea why they are taking so longl


make your email angrier, make it all caps like Trump tweets, make the text red, make subject in caps and contain threatening keywords, you are competing for attention from hundreds of requests and this is the only way. Oh and avoid the shop in the future.


----------



## runetoonxx2 (Jun 21, 2018)

icefox said:


> make your email angrier, make it all caps like Trump tweets, make the text red, make subject in caps and contain threatening keywords, you are competing for attention from hundreds of requests and this is the only way. Oh and avoid the shop in the future.


I canceled my order from Axiogame


----------



## Forge (Jun 21, 2018)

runetoonxx2 said:


> I canceled my order from Axiogame


Nice one! How did you manage that? I tried, but only ended up getting my code.


----------



## VincentBeasley (Jun 21, 2018)

runetoonxx2 said:


> I canceled my order from Axiogame


How did you cancel? I'm having the same issue as a few other people here


----------



## runetoonxx2 (Jun 21, 2018)

wolven9 said:


> How did you cancel? I'm having the same issue as a few other people here


I kept complaining 
Sent like40 emails then i contacted the sales.chinadistribution email and told them cancel order:6446 in the subject and complained I didn’t get it within 3 days


----------



## Forge (Jun 21, 2018)

Weird. I did pretty much the same thing, then contacted those win2pay guys, then opened a chargeback with my bank, and then got an email with a code. Couldn’t continue my chargeback after that.


----------



## gianviterbo (Jun 21, 2018)

I bought mine at Axiogame as well. My card advised me that it was charged, but Axiogame's site still showed my transaction was still in process. I had to email them about it, and 6 hours later, Axiogames sent me the valid key.


----------



## gbazone (Jun 21, 2018)

I still haven't heard from them. So ridiculous. I've sent them several emails since yesterday. I absolutely do not recommend Axiogame.


----------



## gianviterbo (Jun 21, 2018)

gbazone said:


> I still haven't heard from them. So ridiculous. I've sent them several emails since yesterday. I absolutely do not recommend Axiogame.



That's too bad, man. I hope they get this resolved immediately. They probably ran out of cards, or Xecuter hasn't replenished their codes inventory.


----------



## Hisakiyo (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Hisakiyo (Jun 21, 2018)

i paid with paysafecard
fckin genious

edit : finally got my code


----------



## KoolKidsKlub (Jun 21, 2018)

I ordered on the 20th at 12:53 pm, then got notification that my card was charged at 10:52 pm and was sent my key at 12:10 pm today, the 21st. I didn't have to email them or anything but the email containing my key was got caught in gmail's spam filter. Also, when my card was charged I got an email around the same time from my card provider saying the charge was caught in the fraud filter. I was asleep when I got the email but let it through this morning sometime around 6 am.


----------



## komplicado (Jun 21, 2018)

KoolKidsKlub said:


> I ordered on the 20th at 12:53 pm, then got notification that my card was charged at 10:52 pm and was sent my key at 12:10 pm today, the 21st. I didn't have to email them or anything but the email containing my key was got caught in gmail's spam filter. Also, when my card was charged I got an email around the same time from my card provider saying the charge was caught in the fraud filter. I was asleep when I got the email but let it through this morning sometime around 6 am.


I really don't understand these guys, some people they answer quickly other they ignore. Makes no sense. You bought after me, and got the key as it should. I am waiting even for a email reply. LOL


----------



## Paule99 (Jun 21, 2018)

I have ordered at axio on June 14th. Till now I haven't received a key and they don't reply to my mails.

If you think of buying at axio, don't do it!


----------



## komplicado (Jun 21, 2018)

Paule99 said:


> I have ordered at axio on June 14th. Till now I haven't received a key and they don't reply to my mails.
> 
> If you think of buying at axio, don't do it!


Agree! Don't buy with them, I am going to see where this leads, the payment that I choose I can't cancel so there isn't much that I can do.


----------



## Absintu (Jun 21, 2018)

yeah, dont order. I had to be rude for them to reply and send a code, and i don't like to be like that


----------



## sHeBrAs (Jun 22, 2018)

Tell you one reason not to buy from AXIOGAME. I'm currently living in South korea. 

and actually i tried to purchase SX OS license through AXIOGAME. I used my Korean Credit card to pay, 

but soon as i paid, Bank called me that they automatically reject my payment to AXIOGAME due to This website has been banned from south korea. 

and reason is that quite a lot of Korean people didn't receive many things even though they have purchase properly,, 

So now AXIOGAME is permanently banned from Our bank network. 

So better use other website.


----------



## grytek (Jun 22, 2018)

Anyone can share axiogame mail ? I have ordered, but I did not receive it so far. Thanks


----------



## Paule99 (Jun 22, 2018)

grytek said:


> Anyone can share axiogame mail ? I have ordered, but I did not receive it so far. Thanks



Welcome to the club



Rizzorules said:


> Just send them a message to: sales @ chinadistrib . com saying that you have not received your license and that you want a refund. They sent me the code 3 hours later


----------



## grytek (Jun 22, 2018)

Paule99 said:


> Welcome to the club


Thanks for sharing mail. I have sent a mail, lets see how long it takes.


----------



## SavagePR (Jun 22, 2018)

Got my code finally from digitopz. And activated.


----------



## komplicado (Jun 22, 2018)

Just updating my status. Still Nothing. Zero emails responded. 

@nicky25 I think it would be useful, if you can, to change the title for 'Axiogame Trustworthy?' or something like that, I guess your question was answered already, this way we don't have to create another topic about Axiogame. Thanks


----------



## SkittleDash (Jun 22, 2018)

I ordered mine on R4Card. Don't worry. I'm in the same boat. Still processing after a couple of days. x.x


----------



## olku (Jun 22, 2018)

I ordered from Axiogames and got the key in 4 hours.


----------



## hashcheck1 (Jun 22, 2018)

use http://sxflashcard.com/ get code instantly. i ordered through axiom and order is still processing i have since emailed to cancel so they better not process it


----------



## gamer4lif3 (Jun 22, 2018)

They dont have sx os listed.


----------



## valyndaslayer (Jun 22, 2018)

hashcheck1 said:


> use http://sxflashcard.com/ get code instantly. i ordered through axiom and order is still processing i have since emailed to cancel so they better not process it



oh wait it is in the sidebar... edited this post to say im sorry


----------



## MadonnaProject (Jun 22, 2018)

Hey guys, does anyone know of any other sites which charge around $25 (same as axiogame) for the OS license? A lot of the ones I have seen charge at least a tenner more.


----------



## fwrudiger (Jun 22, 2018)

I order my OS licence from 
https://www.online-trends.net/ukstore/xecuter-sx-pro-os.html and got it within 2 hours.


----------



## MadonnaProject (Jun 22, 2018)

Anyone know where I can get the OS the cheapest?


----------



## gamer4lif3 (Jun 22, 2018)

Seems online trends allows usa now.


----------



## grytek (Jun 22, 2018)

olku said:


> I ordered from Axiogames and got the key in 4 hours.


When you ordered ?


----------



## Paule99 (Jun 22, 2018)

Finally they replied with payment has failed :-)
I'm glad this happend, I will now buy from an trustworthy shop (and check threads here and not Xecuters list)


----------



## Paule99 (Jun 22, 2018)

I got replies from 
sales @ axiogame . com
Maybe this is of use for someone


----------



## Euphoria1230 (Jun 22, 2018)

Paule99 said:


> I got replies from
> sales @ axiogame . com
> Maybe this is of use for someone



Thanks! I ordered from Axio roughly 6 hours ago. Still waiting patiently, haven't gotten an email yet. If it takes over a day or so I will definitely try this email.


----------



## komplicado (Jun 22, 2018)

I bought mine from Online Trends, got the key in around 40 minutes. Axiogames didn't even answer any of my emails about my purchase.


----------



## One_Must_Fall (Jun 22, 2018)

Be sure to check your spam folder.  I ordered the sx os on the 19th, and they sent me the code on the 20th.  I just noticed it today because it was in my spam.


----------



## Shadow LAG (Jun 23, 2018)

My card is stuck processing for over two days. I've emailed the hell out of [email protected] & [email protected], including a final request to have them cancel my order, and still have not received a response.

I then tried to go with 3ds-flashcard since they atleast have a responsive rep there (according to other members); however, they do not use https (SSL) to secure credit card data. Because of this, I've opted for paypal, and they give you a huge long instruction page to use Paypal all shady like; however, when you go to paypal to send the money, it says they only accept payment through their website, and their website says they only accept paypal payments through paypal.

This is a shit show. I didn't mind buying a key for Xecuter's hard work, but the fact they didn't work out a better distribution system other than using a group of chimpanzees that email, and process codes by hand like the internet darkages, I really hope their CFW gets devoured by a free solution or cracked.

This is no way to treat your customers, especially ones that are trying to support your efforts.


----------



## Mintree (Jun 23, 2018)

Anyone know where I can buy just the license and they can send it pretty much immediately. I would hate to pay and have to wait days for just an email. I have tried sxflashcard and I chose paypal and I think they are suppose to send me an invoice but its been 2 hours and didn't get anything...


----------



## Shadow LAG (Jun 23, 2018)

Mintree said:


> Anyone know where I can buy just the license and they can send it pretty much immediately. I would hate to pay and have to wait days for just an email. I have tried sxflashcard and I chose paypal and I think they are suppose to send me an invoice but its been 2 hours and didn't get anything...



Dude two hours is nothing. Just wait. If it goes on beyond 24 hours then start to raise hell. Nobody is sending codes immediately for the reason I stated above.


----------



## Mintree (Jun 23, 2018)

Shadow LAG said:


> Dude two hours is nothing. Just wait. If it goes on beyond 24 hours then start to raise hell.


Well sure, but like they haven't even send me something to pay for it which I would assume is suppose to be automatic. I also wanted some other people's recommendation to where to buy it since there are so many stories of bad experiences.


----------



## Shadow LAG (Jun 23, 2018)

Mintree said:


> Well sure, but like they haven't even send me something to pay for it which I would assume is suppose to be automatic. I also wanted some other people's recommendation to where to buy it since there are so many stories of bad experiences.



I've tried three places. They are overwhelmed because xecuter decided to give codes out to email by hand. Xecuter can spend months making custom firmware but apparently they can't help their distributors / vendors with an automation.


----------



## grytek (Jun 23, 2018)

One_Must_Fall said:


> Be sure to check your spam folder.  I ordered the sx os on the 19th, and they sent me the code on the 20th.  I just noticed it today because it was in my spam.



This. Guys please check your spam, as I got mine after 8+ hours and I thought did not receive so kept sending mails where I get no response.


----------



## Okisub (Jun 23, 2018)

I purchased an SX OS key from axiogame this morning. Paid by Visa. Received a processing email in about 3hrs and the key about 5hrs after ordering.

Happy customer.


----------



## Shadow LAG (Jun 23, 2018)

Okisub said:


> I purchased an SX OS key from axiogame this morning. Paid by Visa. Received a processing email in about 3hrs and the key about 5hrs after ordering.
> 
> Happy customer.



Funny I just got confirmation from them accepting my order cancellation after they could not fulfill the order for over 48 hours.


----------



## TooEazyy_- (Jun 23, 2018)

Just ordered my OS SX, i'll keep you guys updated


----------



## redcat2401 (Jun 23, 2018)

I ordered mine just an hour ago, waiting right now, hopefully I have no troubles.


----------



## lovemangax (Jun 23, 2018)

i ordered 3 days ago and still not received the key
I spam over 20 mail all to axiogame and chinadistrib and and still have not received a response.


----------



## grytek (Jun 23, 2018)

lovemangax said:


> i ordered 3 days ago and still not received the key
> I spam over 20 mail all to axiogame and chinadistrib and and still have not received a response.


Did you check your spam folder ?


----------



## falcon212 (Jun 23, 2018)

Did your status changed to completed?


----------



## redcat2401 (Jun 23, 2018)

Mines been processing for 3 hours, I hope I get it within 24 hours, I may sound impatient but I'm just excited lol.


----------



## dashnash (Jun 23, 2018)

redcat2401 said:


> Mines been processing for 3 hours, I hope I get it within 24 hours, I may sound impatient but I'm just excited lol.


Hi i ordered mine from axiom on the 20th still nothing until early hours of this morning bank error processing payment even though there's money in the account. told them to cancel it. ordered through online trends and got it in 2 hours hours of ordering.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



dashnash said:


> Hi i ordered mine from axiom on the 20th still nothing until early hours of this morning bank error processing payment even though there's money in the account. told them to cancel it. ordered through online trends and got it in 2 hours hours of ordering.


 messages come though your spam inbox from axiom as well so thats dodgy in itself


----------



## Shadow LAG (Jun 23, 2018)

I got with 3ds-flashcard and they responded within less than 6 hours and provided a code. I'm very satisfied with how responsive and kind they are. 

Just make sure to request a paypal address from them (don't use credit card), and if you sign up, use a non-common password for yourself as their site is not SSL secured, and passwords are emailed back to you in plaintext when you first setup your account. Use paypal


----------



## Soluble (Jun 23, 2018)

dashnash said:


> Hi i ordered mine from axiom on the 20th still nothing until early hours of this morning bank error processing payment even though there's money in the account. told them to cancel it. ordered through online trends and got it in 2 hours hours of ordering.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Not dodgy at all... I receive work emails to my work email and they end up in SPAM. I've ordered other things from them in the past and have had 0 issue. the sheer volume of what's happening is the issue.


----------



## Paule99 (Jun 23, 2018)

komplicado said:


> I bought mine from Online Trends, got the key in around 40 minutes. Axiogames didn't even answer any of my emails about my purchase.



I ordered yesterday evening from Online-Trends and received the Key today in the morning. I'm very happy with the shop.


----------



## lovemangax (Jun 23, 2018)

grytek said:


> Did you check your spam folder ?


ofcouse i check spam every hour and nothing new
i paid by visa and received a processing email in about 2 hrs and nothing new since then


----------



## Euphoria1230 (Jun 23, 2018)

A little update on mine.

At the time of this post, I placed my order about 21 hours ago. I received the payment confirmation email just about an hour ago, so hopefully my code will be sent soon.


----------



## Ceuse (Jun 23, 2018)

Ordered friday 8pm china time, with instant processing mail (paysafe card) no response/code 30h in. Cant check my status though since i disnt create an account/redirect somewhat failed after payment


----------



## grytek (Jun 24, 2018)

Ceuse said:


> Ordered friday 8pm china time, with instant processing mail (paysafe card) no response/code 30h in. Cant check my status though since i disnt create an account/redirect somewhat failed after payment


May be payment failed to authenticate properly, and you have not even given any mail while check out ? If you did then check mail for payment confirmation to verify.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



falcon212 said:


> Did your status changed to completed?


Nope, still says processing. Do not take the status seriously, and just check spam folder and then send mails for code like others shared before. They are responding but their mails are going to Spam in my gmail which I did not see first.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



lovemangax said:


> ofcouse i check spam every hour and nothing new
> i paid by visa and received a processing email in about 2 hrs and nothing new since then


You have mails to contact from payment confirmation also, so drop a mail to them as they will forward your request to axiom to process quickly.


----------



## S3phi40T (Jun 24, 2018)

Ordered yesterday, today they started shipment. As it's Sunday and I believe post doesn't work on Sundays even in China, it's generated package number and will be available during the week but hell that was fast!!
...after I have read already on the forum, I thought it will stick on "processing" for a week or until 10th of July as other re-sellers state next batch will be shipped "before 10th of July".
Happy as hell!!

https://i.imgur.com/Ajk8dz6.png


----------



## mikejackychan (Jun 24, 2018)

Last week told me they product was shipped. But only yesterday the SX Pro was posted and received at the post office. Took them 1 week to actually posted the dongle. Praying it will arrive by this week.


----------



## S3phi40T (Jun 24, 2018)

I've been ordering from China a lot (Ali, Grarbest, banggood ent) and it's normal.
- 1 week to actually post
- 1 week to leave China
- 2-3 days to reach my country 
- another 1-2 weeks in my country ... so yeah, usually it takes about month to get the package for me.
Speed record was only 10 days for my daughter's Xiaomi Note 4x


----------



## GravitySandwich (Jun 24, 2018)

Ordered mine Yesterday. Got a payment confirmation in 5 minutes and money was drawn from the bank. However the order is still on processing next day.. Hope they sent it soon since it was the only actual functioning website here in NL...


----------



## gnilwob (Jun 24, 2018)

I got my key in 4.5 hours from Axiogame.
It was in my junk mailbox.


----------



## GravitySandwich (Jun 24, 2018)

gnilwob said:


> I got my key in 4.5 hours from Axiogame.
> It was in my junk mailbox.


When did you order it? I still have nothing at all.


----------



## Euphoria1230 (Jun 24, 2018)

Ordered mine 48 hours ago now, received my payment confirmation over 24 hours ago and still don't have my code yet.


----------



## gnilwob (Jun 24, 2018)

GravitySandwich said:


> When did you order it? I still have nothing at all.


I ordered SX OS on yesterday(23th June) 8.58PM GMT+8 time.
And I got the OS key around 1.30PM GMT+8 time on 24th June.
(I was confused by the time in my mailbox earlier)


However, just now, I am trying to order another key but payment failed for 5 times already with the same credit card I this earlier this morning.
So my 2nd order payment is failed and I sent message via "contact us" but still have not got response back. And this is ok because it was just less than one hour I don't expect them to response immediately.


----------



## TooEazyy_- (Jun 24, 2018)

Just received an email saying my payment didn’t go through. Took long enough lol.
I just put in an order through modchipsdirect, here goes nothing!


----------



## enrick (Jun 24, 2018)

nickds25 said:


> Thanks for the fast reply! The order page claims it's being processed and I did receive a receipt. I actually thought that the process would be faster because I assumed it would just be handled automatically by their computer system. Shows what I know, I don't shop online much.


where is the order page, i don't find it on their website


----------



## S3phi40T (Jun 24, 2018)

enrick said:


> where is the order page, i don't find it on their website


At your account's page.

Wysłane z mojego Redmi Note 4 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Ceuse (Jun 24, 2018)

Still no reply or kex on my side, oaysafe card so no funding not getting through thing


----------



## LuigiXL (Jun 24, 2018)

I ordered in the last hour but in My Account the order doesnt show at all, just my registered details etc. Does it take a while for the order to show up? (Have not been charged yet, i get notification when charged)


----------



## gnilwob (Jun 25, 2018)

LuigiXL said:


> I ordered in the last hour but in My Account the order doesnt show at all, just my registered details etc. Does it take a while for the order to show up? (Have not been charged yet, i get notification when charged)


Same thing happen to me.
Nothing showup on my account until I received email about payment charged to me then I saw a processing order under my account. And after another 10+ hours I got key in my junk mailbox.


----------



## TooEazyy_- (Jun 25, 2018)

Finally got mine!

Im kind of glad axio didn't take my payment. I went through modchipsdirect and got my code within 12 hours. Up and running!


----------



## ABigMoustache (Jun 25, 2018)

So.. the best place to get it is online-trends or modchipsdirect?


----------



## TooEazyy_- (Jun 25, 2018)

Degly said:


> So.. the best place to get it is online-trends or modchipsdirect?



I chose modchipsdirect just because I live in the states. I heard good stuff from both though.


----------



## gnilwob (Jun 25, 2018)

Update on my 2nd order.
I am happy with Axiogame.


----------



## v18281 (Jun 25, 2018)

.


----------



## Ceuse (Jun 25, 2018)

Still nothing on my side even after several emails by now


----------



## GravitySandwich (Jun 25, 2018)

gnilwob said:


> Update on my 2nd order.
> I am happy with Axiogame.
> View attachment 133233


This makes me pissed. I ordered 2 days ago and got nothing. Not in spam either. Also using a hotmail account... Money has already been drawn from the bank...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



v18281 said:


> interesting i ordered before you but mine is still processing. it has been over 24 hours since payment confirmation.View attachment 133236


My order is from June 23rd in the morning and also did not get anything. Getting a bit worried now but i will wait for a few more days. I'm insured anyways.


----------



## Euphoria1230 (Jun 25, 2018)

Still waiting on my code lol. Some of the others posting have ordered way after me and still received theirs. I don't know what's going on haha.

This is day 3. Got the confirmation that my payment was accepted the day after I placed the order and nothing since.


----------



## gnilwob (Jun 25, 2018)

v18281 said:


> interesting i ordered before you but mine is still processing. it has been over 24 hours since payment confirmation.View attachment 133236


I think you may have to check your spam/junk box.
My orders on the website are still processing but I got both keys already.

 



Euphoria1230 said:


> Still waiting on my code lol. Some of the others posting have ordered way after me and still received theirs. I don't know what's going on haha.
> 
> This is day 3. Got the confirmation that my payment was accepted the day after I placed the order and nothing since.



I think you may have to check your spam/junk box.
BTW, I use hotmail email address.


----------



## Euphoria1230 (Jun 25, 2018)

I use gmail, but have been checking the spam folder as well everytime I look lol.


----------



## v18281 (Jun 25, 2018)

.


----------



## Euphoria1230 (Jun 25, 2018)

v18281 said:


> i use gmail, too, and it's not in my spam folder. is it possible that gmail cannot receive their license code mails because of chinese firewall or whatever? has anyone received their license code with gmail?



I'm not sure. I would think since we received payment confirmation emails that we would get codes just fine.

As far as I know, they literally just email you a code.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2018)

v18281 said:


> i use gmail, too, and it's not in my spam folder. is it possible that gmail cannot receive their license code mails because of chinese firewall or whatever? has anyone received their license code with gmail?


Not yet. I even emailed them directly and haven't heard back. They have my order number and everything


----------



## NateAtreides (Jun 25, 2018)

Same to me. I have already paid, sent them everything i can, but they didnt reply.


----------



## Nemean (Jun 25, 2018)

I can’t even get to my purchases on my account to see what order number I am. Not sure what I am doing wrong just lists my email and home address? 
Got an email from wintopay asking for a picture of my card with the numbers blurred out apart from last 4 and They have now taken payment. Anybody else had this?


----------



## Euphoria1230 (Jun 25, 2018)

Okay, so I emailed TX right from their site and they replied promptly. 

Basically saying the sites are backed up, and they sincerely apologize, etc etc. Saying not to worry, that the codes will be sent.

Why some are getting them much quicker than others though, I really don't know.


----------



## Ceuse (Jun 25, 2018)

Nemean said:


> I can’t even get to my purchases on my account to see what order number I am. Not sure what I am doing wrong just lists my email and home address?
> Got an email from wintopay asking for a picture of my card with the numbers blurred out apart from last 4 and They have now taken payment. Anybody else had this?


Well wintopay sounds fishy, but cant access my Account either. No mail reply for me though


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2018)

Euphoria1230 said:


> Okay, so I emailed TX right from their site and they replied promptly.
> 
> Basically saying the sites are backed up, and they sincerely apologize, etc etc. Saying not to worry, that the codes will be sent.
> 
> Why some are getting them much quicker than others though, I really don't know.


It's because these sites don't know how to run a business and only seem to operate a few hours a day like a hobby


----------



## Nemean (Jun 25, 2018)

Ceuse said:


> Well wintopay sounds fishy, but cant access my Account either. No mail reply for me though



Seen a few mentions of it in here and the card has no other money on it anyway as it is my holiday card plus I have disabled it now that payment has been taken. Just worried as I technically have no email for my purchase and no way to see it in my account on the site.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

tell a lie it has just shown up on my account


----------



## Ceuse (Jun 25, 2018)

Well i never got an account so you have one up on me i guess


----------



## Euphoria1230 (Jun 25, 2018)

Ceuse said:


> Well i never got an account so you have one up on me i guess



I didn't either. Wonder if we could make an account using the email we purchased with and it'd show up?


----------



## gnilwob (Jun 25, 2018)

Not sure if this is related.
I used credit card issued from bank in Hong Kong.
The charges from wintopay are in CNY currency.
And maybe it is easier or faster to verify/process the payment from Hong Kong to China ???
I have no idea.


----------



## LuigiXL (Jun 25, 2018)

They emailed me about 12 hours later asking for a picture of the card I used, I dont trust it as havent been asked to do this before.
Ordered from online-trends and code delivered exactly 2 hours later. (UK time)


----------



## S3phi40T (Jun 25, 2018)

Today I have received twerking info so as I thought, they generated the post code and it's waiting to be physically delivered to the post office.

Wysłane z mojego Redmi Note 4 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Nemean (Jun 25, 2018)

I messaged them about an hour ago and they have just sent it me now. It did go to my junk even though I received previous email


----------



## Ceuse (Jun 25, 2018)

Nemean said:


> I messaged them about an hour ago and they have just sent it me now. It did go to my junk even though I received previous email


I sent them like 5 mails over the last days by now and no one is responding, probably made the blacklist allready ^^


----------



## Ceuse (Jun 25, 2018)

Nemean said:


> I messaged them about an hour ago and they have just sent it me now. It did go to my junk even though I received previous email


Also btw which mail adress where you using, sales?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2018)

Ceuse said:


> I sent them like 5 mails over the last days by now and no one is responding, probably made the blacklist allready ^^


I emailed them to cancel my order and they magically responded to me within minutes...saying that the payment failed. I dont know how a card with a few hundred USD on it can fail but okay..

Something really doesn't add up with that site. They seem to be more fishy by the day

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Ceuse said:


> Also btw which mail adress where you using, sales?


The contact form on the site


----------



## Ceuse (Jun 25, 2018)

Just spamming them then from now on ^^
If they dont respond by the end of the week or so i can just whip up a quick script to post a request every minute  that should get me a response :> (thats irony btw,  for the *special* gba temp members around )


----------



## Ceuse (Jun 25, 2018)

Spamming worked


----------



## Euphoria1230 (Jun 25, 2018)

Ceuse said:


> Spamming worked



For real? Lol. I'm about to try.


----------



## Ceuse (Jun 25, 2018)

Its sad but true i got an answer to a mail i send with like 3 aw in them


----------



## Nemean (Jun 25, 2018)

Ceuse said:


> Also btw which mail adress where you using, sales?



Yeah I used the sales chinadistrib one


----------



## GravitySandwich (Jun 25, 2018)

Just send an e-mail to sales with high priority enabled and made sure to send it 5 times. let's see how long they take.. TThis company is a joke


----------



## bajul (Jun 26, 2018)

so axio and chinadistrib is same seller?
oh god i am just order 60 sx os yesterday


----------



## v18281 (Jun 26, 2018)

.


----------



## GravitySandwich (Jun 26, 2018)

v18281 said:


> Got my sx os license code earlier today from axiogame. It's in my gmail spam folder. So it took just over 2 days. I also sent two emails yesterday but they did not reply.



What where the first 2 numbers of your order number? i have 81xx and still did not receive anything. I emailed Xecuter and they told me they will talk to Axio about this.


----------



## v18281 (Jun 26, 2018)

.


----------



## GravitySandwich (Jun 26, 2018)

v18281 said:


> hmm seems like you ordered before me.



Yeah that is an understatement. More than 100 orders before you actually hahaha


----------



## komplicado (Jun 26, 2018)

I finally got the key from Axiogame - it took a while but it worked, I sold to other person already since I got my other on on Online Trends


----------



## GravitySandwich (Jun 26, 2018)

komplicado said:


> I finally got the key from Axiogame - it took a while but it worked, I sold to other person already since I got my other on on Online Trends



What was your order date and first 3 numbers of your order number? Just gathering this info the see if i'm really getting screwed over here.


----------



## Euphoria1230 (Jun 26, 2018)

To anyone still waiting, I got my code yesterday after 3 days and a few emails.

For some reason, spamming emails did seem to speed it up.


----------



## Caribjke (Jun 26, 2018)

I paid for the order more than 72hours ago on axiogame and have received nothing so far.
For this I have already written to them and in the feedback form on the site and a 2 letter to their mail(one with the screenshot of payment). The answer is just silence. How do I get a license or a refund from them? Help please

Btw 8255 is my order.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Euphoria1230 said:


> To anyone still waiting, I got my code yesterday after 3 days and a few emails.
> 
> For some reason, spamming emails did seem to speed it up.


You give me a lot of hope


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Jun 26, 2018)

Still haven't received my order. I know I posted here earlier, but it's been 12 days now. This site really is a joke. And yes, I have been emailing them with no response at all. I sent my final email today to have the order cancelled.


----------



## Lazyboss (Jun 27, 2018)

And i thought i have a big problem, but after i heard stories from people is waiting for weeks and didn't receive their code i started to fell worried now.
I ordered mine 2 days ago and i still didn't receive the code, i emailed them twice but i'm totally ignored , no one even told me to fuck off.


----------



## slicer2k (Jun 27, 2018)

got my code now, Jesus they are really unprofessional. must be some tent in the middle of a street selling hippie shit.


----------



## kucarachi (Jun 27, 2018)

I know it's too late since you ordered already, but i ordered The SX OS software only from sxflashcard.com and as i was ordering a chat agent window popped up and 5 min later she gave me the key over the chat and sent it as an email. The whole process took about 10 min from putting my info in until i was actually able to use the license. Not sure if the chat is available all day but i didn't expect it to go that well.


----------



## S3phi40T (Jun 27, 2018)

Yaaaaay!!
- 23rd ordered
- 24th payment completed
- 27th sent 

Destination : Poland - Tracking consuming: 1730 ms
Origin : Hong Kong [CN] - Tracking consuming: 552 ms
2018-06-27 14:27
HK, Posted


----------



## Caribjke (Jun 27, 2018)

91 hour from payment and just silence frox axio


----------



## GravitySandwich (Jun 27, 2018)

I actually ordered from SXFlashcard via live chat. From ordering to running on my switch was about 10 minutes. Told Axio to pay be back A.S.A.P. or i will chargeback. let's see what they do. Worst case i have to sell the key in 20 minutes online to someone else


----------



## migles (Jun 27, 2018)

kucarachi said:


> I know it's too late since you ordered already, but i ordered The SX OS software only from sxflashcard.com and as i was ordering a chat agent window popped up and 5 min later she gave me the key over the chat and sent it as an email. The whole process took about 10 min from putting my info in until i was actually able to use the license. Not sure if the chat is available all day but i didn't expect it to go that well.





GravitySandwich said:


> I actually ordered from SXFlashcard via live chat. From ordering to running on my switch was about 10 minutes. Told Axio to pay be back A.S.A.P. or i will chargeback. let's see what they do. Worst case i have to sell the key in 20 minutes online to someone else



hmm, i am suspicious about this, sounds like paid or bot advertising


----------



## kucarachi (Jun 27, 2018)

migles said:


> hmm, i am suspicious about this, sounds like paid or bot advertising



I don't blame you for thinking that i saw someone else recommend them and gave it a shot. They chatted with me as they sent the email code, but it did take a few minutes to actually receive the email itself...maybe 5. But while i was waiting for it on email the chat box representative gave me the code and i thought it also wouldn't work but i've used it on 3 different microsd cards so far and it seriously was under 20 min maybe even 15. I don't care if you shop there or not but just saying i tried it and it was easy as actually using the software. The only trouble i had was when they uploaded the software to v1.2 my browser kept saying 1.1. i had to get it off another PC but that was on my end not theirs.


----------



## ken39 (Jun 29, 2018)

i wish i read this thread before

I've ordered sx os yesterday, payment receipts few hours later... and still no email until now (my order was 86xx) 

btw, is digitopz fast response?


----------



## Lazyboss (Jun 29, 2018)

ken39 said:


> i wish i read this thread before
> 
> I've ordered sx os yesterday, payment receipts few hours later... and still no email until now (my order was 86xx)
> 
> btw, is digitopz fast response?


How come your number is 86xx and you just order it yesterday? Mine is 8871 and I order it 5 days ago.

Anyway, after 5 days of sending them emails and they didn't reply at all, I sent them the last one asking them if they will keep this bad service for long I may cancel my order, 10 min later they emailed me the code


----------



## ken39 (Jun 29, 2018)

Lazyboss said:


> How come your number is 86xx and you just order it yesterday? Mine is 8871 and I order it 5 days ago.
> 
> Anyway, after 5 days of sending them emails and they didn't reply at all, I sent them the last one asking them if they will keep this bad service for long I may cancel my order, 10 min later they. emailed me the code



i put on shopping cart on June 25th... havent paid it till yesterday 

can i assume, it will take a week to receive the code?

or should i asking them to cancel my order... hoping theyll sent the code immimmediate


----------



## Lazyboss (Jun 29, 2018)

You 


ken39 said:


> i put on shopping cart on June 25th... havent paid it till yesterday
> 
> can i assume, it will take a week to receive the code?
> 
> or should i asking them to cancel my order... hoping theyll sent the code immimmediate


If you mailed them before and they didn't answer, then send them that if they didn't reply to you then you will cancel you order.
Just like most of us did lol


----------



## GravitySandwich (Jun 29, 2018)

migles said:


> hmm, i am suspicious about this, sounds like paid or bot advertising



Nah i'm not a bot. i can even show you the payment if you want. I just got so fed up with Axio and saw a comment in here about sxflashcard and their live chat and gave it a shot. Could say that was the best decision so far.



Lazyboss said:


> How come your number is 86xx and you just order it yesterday? Mine is 8871 and I order it 5 days ago.
> 
> Anyway, after 5 days of sending them emails and they didn't reply at all, I sent them the last one asking them if they will keep this bad service for long I may cancel my order, 10 min later they emailed me the code



Mine is 81xx and haven't received my code yet. So i wouldn't keep your hopes up high if you didn't receive it yet.



ken39 said:


> i put on shopping cart on June 25th... havent paid it till yesterday
> 
> can i assume, it will take a week to receive the code?
> 
> or should i asking them to cancel my order... hoping theyll sent the code immimmediate



Go for asking to cancel it. They're probably going to ignore you just like they're doing with me. Send them over 20 emails now and no response. Gonna do a charge-back on the 1st if i don't have my money back. Sadly for them that will cost them 20% more of the price i paid.


----------



## ken39 (Jun 29, 2018)

it did work..  hahahaha


----------



## GravitySandwich (Jun 29, 2018)

ken39 said:


> it did work..  hahahaha



LOL! gonna give it another try then! I'll report back if i get something.


----------



## quot1990 (Jun 29, 2018)

i buy SX OS from miii.it received in 2 minutes


----------



## Lazyboss (Jun 29, 2018)

ken39 said:


> it did work..  hahahaha


Told you


----------



## Caribjke (Jun 29, 2018)

Lazyboss said:


> You
> 
> If you mailed them before and they didn't answer, then send them that if they didn't reply to you then you will cancel you order.
> Just like most of us did lol


What exactly did you write them? I write -"return my money.i paid 5 days ago for sx os and still got nothing"( all caps) 
And they didn't answer me


----------



## GravitySandwich (Jun 29, 2018)

Okay so i mailed [email protected] instead of [email protected].

Instantly got a response that they did send me the code but somehow mails are not arriving at a selection of Hotmail and GMail accounts(also not in spam). They apologized and i got my key now. They're not ignoring but you just don't receive their mails(it they're not lying).
Anyhow, i got a second key now. Will see what i'm going to do with that one. Because i originally asked to cancel the order.


----------



## Lazyboss (Jun 29, 2018)

Caribjke said:


> What exactly did you write them? I write -"return my money.i paid 5 days ago for sx os and still got nothing"( all caps)
> And they didn't answer me


Maybe coz I sent them few times before, keep trying and I'm sure they will reply if you bother them enough. 
Contact team xecuter about the problem too, it will help.


----------



## ken39 (Jun 29, 2018)

so, you got second code @GravitySandwich

maybe next order i should spamming them too

or maybe there will be no repeat order at all


----------



## Caribjke (Jun 29, 2018)

Lazyboss said:


> Maybe coz I sent them few times before, keep trying and I'm sure they will reply if you bother them enough.
> Contact team xecuter about the problem too, it will help.


I already sent 3-4 letters to axio and 1 to team-xecuter. And finally axio send me my code. At 10 mins from the letter about a cancel. It really works. 

I do not recommend buying anything at axiogame.


----------



## JonoX (Jun 30, 2018)

You'll get an SX OS license within 5 minutes from payment at appledrunk.net now.


----------



## Gorani (Jun 30, 2018)

Does anyone still need a Code? I got one More that I Nerd.


----------



## Gorani (Jun 30, 2018)

Does anyone still need a Code? I got one More that I Nerd.


----------



## Xros (Jul 1, 2018)

Gorani said:


> Does anyone still need a Code? I got one More that I Nerd.



If i can get it that will be great, can't really buy it in the meantime by myself


----------



## Gorani (Jul 1, 2018)

Xros said:


> If i can get it that will be great, can't really buy it in the meantime by myself



I dont See an Option  for private messaging here? Or do I miss something?


----------



## Xros (Jul 1, 2018)

Gorani said:


> I dont See an Option  for private messaging here? Or do I miss something?



I just searched for pm and it looks like you need to have 10 replies at least.
Could you send it to me by Twitter @afxros


----------



## NBA Mj (Jul 2, 2018)

Gorani said:


> I dont See an Option  for private messaging here? Or do I miss something?


If you have any additional left, I may make use of it


----------



## leerz (Jul 2, 2018)

just give them a call 

GMT+8 

VC Chen
Room 104, B building ,Minkang Garden,Minkang Road,Longhua Town
Shenzhen City,Guangdong Province 518109 China
Tel: +85253709385

they delayed me 6 days, I ordered elsewhere. slightly higher but they give codes fast, not that i don't stock them up lol


----------



## GravitySandwich (Jul 3, 2018)

NBA Mj said:


> If you have any additional left, I may make use of it



I got one left. You can PM me


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jul 3, 2018)

i hope you've got it by now, op
it's been a long while


----------



## Adrian137 (Jul 4, 2018)

How long do you usually get the code after the processing status?


----------



## Okisub (Jul 4, 2018)

Adrian137 said:


> How long do you usually get the code after the processing status?


Mine took about an hour after the processing email and my visa was charged.


----------



## Gorani (Jul 5, 2018)

Guys I am Not Giving the Code away for free....lol


----------



## Home_Rowed (Jul 8, 2018)

Gorani said:


> Guys I am Not Giving the Code away for free....lol


Is it $25?


----------



## jamesalfred (Jul 12, 2018)

Dangit guys. I found this thread after I ordered from axio just 2 hours ago. I also forgot to create an account, so I can't check my status. I haven't received any sort of email from them also. Will check tomorrow....


----------



## Reploid (Jul 12, 2018)

jamesalfred said:


> Dangit guys. I found this thread after I ordered from axio just 2 hours ago. I also forgot to create an account, so I can't check my status. I haven't received any sort of email from them also. Will check tomorrow....


Just check you spam folder reguraly. I got my code next day, but wathched status on site instead. It was telling 'processing' while the code was in my spam box for couple of days of useless waiting.


----------



## jamesalfred (Jul 12, 2018)

Reploid said:


> Just check you spam folder reguraly. I got my code next day, but wathched status on site instead. It was telling 'processing' while the code was in my spam box for couple of days of useless waiting.



After you said that, I checked my spam folder (again), and apparently they already emailed me the key.....but it's not working..... The license.dat is not for this switch bla bla bla. I tried emailing them again, hopefully they can solve this.


----------



## S3phi40T (Jul 12, 2018)

My Pro is @ Poland already.
Just wait for customs and local post.
I hope there will be no issues with activation.

Wysłane z mojego Redmi Note 4 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## JonoX (Jul 12, 2018)

https://appledrunk.net/ has them in stock again and delivers within 5 minutes to an hour of ordering now.


----------



## Reploid (Jul 12, 2018)

jamesalfred said:


> After you said that, I checked my spam folder (again), and apparently they already emailed me the key.....but it's not working..... The license.dat is not for this switch bla bla bla. I tried emailing them again, hopefully they can solve this.


Sounds stupid. But I would dublicate same question to xecutor team as well. It may be their server fault


----------



## jamesalfred (Jul 13, 2018)

Reploid said:


> Sounds stupid. But I would dublicate same question to xecutor team as well. It may be their server fault



Yeah, I also contacted team xecuter through their [email protected] mail, and also through the support form in their website... Was so happy to receive my key last night, only to be let down...


----------



## jamesalfred (Jul 13, 2018)

Lol, I received another mail today after I complained to Axiogame. Here's what it said:

Sorry,in fact,we sent the code by mistake,your payment for your order is
failed,please contact your bank.

Best regards,
Axiogame.com

I guess lucky for them that the key they sent was not working . I suggest to stay away from this site guys.


----------



## BloodRose (Jul 21, 2018)

I ordered a code through this site today and haven't received a confirmation email or anything. Just the order number that they gave to me at checkout. They haven't charged my card either but I'm cautious about buying one from somewhere else in case they process it later.


----------



## Lotti86 (Nov 10, 2018)

can someone link me the order page of axiogame.com? I can't find any link on their website... I just processed an order today.. no confirmation mail (they said that it will take 72h), no payment trace on my credit card...

UPDATE: got a mail that says I will be billed!


----------



## Grzegorz (Dec 3, 2018)

Hi

I order in axiogame and they send me code in 2 hours. Mail is going to spam folder...


----------



## A5star (Jun 13, 2019)

I have purchased from axio , sometimes they can take a day or 2 but check your spam folders and make sure you login to the axio dashboard to see if your payment was accepted in your order.


----------



## larrypretty (Jun 14, 2019)

Just don't order in weekend, because you need to wait them to work on the next Monday. I don't want any delay, so I choose Selly not any flashcard site.


----------

